# Tradire ...



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Ciao a tutti.....
Ebbene si.....ho tradito.....convita di averlo fatto e pure bene!!!!!! :up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2011)

*Brava*

Scusa e a noi?:carneval:


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.....
> Ebbene si.....ho tradito.....convita di averlo fatto e pure bene!!!!!! :up:



Vabbè ma scusa, non ci dai nemmeno dei dettagli per fantasticare un pò a noi maschietti?


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè ma scusa, non ci dai nemmeno dei dettagli per fantasticare un pò a noi maschietti?


 kidddddddddddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.....
> Ebbene si.....ho tradito.....convita di averlo fatto e pure bene!!!!!! :up:


 bravo, chiudi la porta mentre esci  che c'è corrente.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.....
> Ebbene si.....ho tradito.....convita di averlo fatto e pure bene!!!!!! :up:


                                                   :applauso::applauso:


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Adoro fantasticare kid!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2011)

Insomma una botta di allegria...
Benearrivata tra la tradita gente


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Adoro fantasticare kid!



Allora ti mando la mia mail in privato. :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2011)

*Ok*

Vogliamo i particolari....in macchina?in albergo?con le mutande?senza?


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Mi piacciono le persone curiose.....macchina....albergo  si una bella "botta" davvero


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2011)

*Coraggio su....*

Coraggio su.....a 90?era un camionista?Nei cessi di un'autostrada?:rotfl::rotfl nella cabina?Fra poster di donne nude e calendari di jessika rizzo?Dai su....facce ride....


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Credo che....se si tradisce con cervello e non ci si lascia troppo prendere dal sentimento.....aiuta moltissimo  (scusate il cinismo)


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora ti mando la mia mail in privato. :mexican:


 

.......................:blu::blu::blu:


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2011)

*Profumo....*

Inizi a deludermi...tradire con il cervello....mhhhh vorrei ma non posso....!!!Scontata!!!!


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Più che scontata sono cinica........del resto è bello far sesso no? inutile girarci intorno....


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2011)

*Profumo*

Parli...parli....ma ancora non hai scritto nulla di interessante.....Ci piace la gente d'azione...TIMIDONA.....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Ragazzi è stato un bel tradimento a 3  insomma........ve gusta?


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2011)

*........*

Ti han fatto un bel servizio?Davanti e dietro?Bene bene...:rotfl:vabbè quando ci racconti i particolari....magari ti degno di in minimo di attenzione.....!!


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

E' stato un tradimento con un uomo e una donna.....una serata molto hot....non mi sono pentita assoluntamente di aver tradito.......


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

E' stato un tradimento con un uomo e una donna.....una serata molto hot....non mi sono pentita assoluntamente di aver tradito.......


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2011)

*Profumo*

:rotfl::rotfl:Molto hot?:rotfl:Mi sà che tu non hai proprio idea di un tradimento hot.....c'e stato un pò di fisting?Pissing?


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> E' stato un tradimento con un uomo e una donna.....una serata molto hot....non mi sono pentita assoluntamente di aver tradito.......


A parte i particolari hot che potrai descrivere nell'apposito sottosezione del forum, dacci qualche particolare su di te e il tuo partner.


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2011)

*Kid*

Guarda che è una presa per i fondelli....!!


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Per me stare con una donna è hot......davanti al suo uomo poi.....che goduriaa.....


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2011)

*Profumo*

Questa è una fantasia spiccatamente maschile.....non sei credibile....>!!!


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Per me stare con una donna è hot......davanti al suo uomo poi.....che goduriaa.....



Dì la verità, sei un ragioniere frustrato?


----------



## Tubarao (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> E' stato un tradimento con un uomo e una donna.....una serata molto hot....non mi sono pentita assoluntamente di aver tradito.......


Vabbè, stai ancora all'abbiccì......ripassa quando sei pronta per una gang bang seria....che mica stamo a smacchià i leopardi noi.....:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2011)

*Kid*

Appunto...un camionista sodomizzato?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2011)

yawn


----------



## gas (14 Aprile 2011)

Che cazz4ta!!


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2011)

ma l'avevo già detto che tradire è un po' morire?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma l'avevo già detto che tradire è un po' morire?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Scusatemi....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
So che da me non lo accetti...ma comunque...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...qua un baseto...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, stai ancora all'abbiccì......ripassa quando sei pronta per una gang bang seria....che mica stamo a smacchià i leopardi noi.....:mrgreen:


 
Ragazzoli date retta al vecchio Lothar......puzza tanti di bruciato.....vero Tuba??


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2011)

*Però*

Appunto....volevo un bel racconto trash.....schiaffi con il membro,ampolle devastate,sfinteri sfranti,pissing,pioggia d'oro,e invece rapporto lesbotutto qui?MA CI FACCIA IL PIACERe:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....volevo un bel racconto *trash.....schiaffi con il membro,ampolle devastate,sfinteri sfranti,pissing,pioggia d'oro,e invece rapporto lesbo*tutto qui?MA CI FACCIA IL PIACERe:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 o madonninadelcarmine

ma ci piazzi sempre questi schiaffi col membro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non ce la posso fare, mi scappa la pipì, mi ritiro per deliberare:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Siete degli infami. Una volta che viene qui una (?) per arrapare un pò noi maschietti, la trattate a pesci (!) in faccia.

:mexican:


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2011)

*Kid*

Pesci in faccia?A me il racconto di Profumo di trans....:rotfl:mi ha dilaniato il frenulo altro che arrapare....!!


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....volevo un bel racconto trash.....schiaffi con il membro,ampolle devastate,sfinteri sfranti,pissing,pioggia d'oro,e invece rapporto lesbotutto qui?MA CI FACCIA IL PIACERe:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2011)

*Simy*

Ma si dai....un minimo di fantasia....che ne starapparsi i peli del sedere a morsi....!!!


----------



## Amoremio (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Dì la verità, sei un ragioniere frustrato?


 
:up:


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si dai....un minimo di fantasia....che ne starapparsi i peli del sedere a morsi....!!!


 si si...ma guarda che pure secondo me è una cazzata disumana!


----------



## Sabina (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Per me stare con una donna è hot......davanti al suo uomo poi.....che goduriaa.....


Ah si? Beh, cercavamo giusto una donna per dei giochini


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Scusate ma perchè nn mi credete? Io nn capisco....mi sono iscritta per trovare dei pareri....ma.....da come mi avete accolto.....forse ho sbagliato community........


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Siete degli infami. Una volta che viene qui una (?) per arrapare un pò noi maschietti, la trattate a pesci (!) in faccia.
> 
> :mexican:


 

Grazie comunque.....kid


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Grazie comunque.....kid



Dai non te la prendere... se scrivi ti rispondo, sempre che ci sia qualcosa a cui rispondere.


----------



## gas (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Siete degli infami. Una volta che viene qui una (?) per arrapare un pò noi maschietti, la trattate a pesci (!) in faccia.
> 
> :mexican:


per il momento non ho letto nulla di così arrapante.


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

ma perchè tutti sti dubbi......Ho appena detto che il mio primo tradimento è stato particolare....a 3 (cosa che nn avevo MAI fatto!!!!) e che mi è piaciuto tanto.......ci ho provato gusto....e mi sono sentita bene.....Ho pensato di condivere questa mia esperienza...ma forse mi sono presentata male.......!!!!!!!


----------



## gas (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Scusate ma perchè nn mi credete? Io nn capisco....mi sono iscritta per trovare dei pareri....ma.....da come mi avete accolto.....forse ho sbagliato community........


Il mio pensiero è quello che se vuoi dei pareri possiamo darteli volentieri (ovviamente parlo del sottoscritto) però.....
dovresti darci dei maggiori dettagli, in modo che possiamo consigliarti delle cosine un po più intriganti rispetto a quelle che dici di aver fatto.:giudice:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero è quello che se vuoi dei pareri possiamo darteli volentieri (ovviamente parlo del sottoscritto) però.....
> dovresti darci dei maggiori dettagli, in modo che possiamo consigliarti delle *cosine un po più intriganti* rispetto a quelle che dici di aver fatto.:giudice:


non ci aveva già pensato oscuro?


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero è quello che se vuoi dei pareri possiamo darteli volentieri (ovviamente parlo del sottoscritto) però.....
> dovresti darci dei maggiori dettagli, in modo che possiamo consigliarti delle cosine un po più intriganti rispetto a quelle che dici di aver fatto.:giudice:


  Ok....poverò a scrivere tutta la storia per benino.......L'unica domanda che mi pongo è solo una adesso? Ma possibile che amo tradire?


----------



## gas (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti sti dubbi......Ho appena detto che il mio primo tradimento è stato particolare....a 3 (cosa che nn avevo MAI fatto!!!!) e che mi è piaciuto tanto.......ci ho provato gusto....e mi sono sentita bene.....Ho pensato di condivere questa mia esperienza...ma forse mi sono presentata male.......!!!!!!!


vuoi condividere questa tua esperienza?
credi di essere l'unica ad averlo fatto?
se vuoi condividere questa tua esperienza....invitaci, così invece di farlo a 3 lo fai a 7, oppure a 8......


----------



## Amoremio (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Ok....poverò a scrivere tutta la storia per benino.......L'unica domanda che mi pongo è solo una adesso? Ma possibile che amo tradire?


sì,
è una cosa molto comune


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti sti dubbi......Ho appena detto che il mio primo tradimento è stato particolare....a 3 (cosa che nn avevo MAI fatto!!!!) e che mi è piaciuto tanto.......ci ho provato gusto....e mi sono sentita bene.....Ho pensato di condivere questa mia esperienza...ma forse mi sono presentata male.......!!!!!!!



Il problema è che non ti sei presentata affatto.

Comincia col raccontarci qualcosa di te e della tua storia. Parlaci dei tuoi ideali. Poi anche di quello che ti piace fare a letto, perchè no?


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ci aveva già pensato oscuro?


 allora intriganti non è propriamente l'aggettivo idoneo.


non so perché ma gli schiaffi col luigi mi fanno ridere da sola come una scema:rotfl:


----------



## gas (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Ok....poverò a scrivere tutta la storia per benino.......L'unica domanda che mi pongo è solo una adesso? Ma possibile che amo tradire?


Non credo che tu ami tradire ma piuttosto trasgredire


----------



## gas (14 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ci aveva già pensato oscuro?


probabilmente si, non so.


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Allora...

Ho 28 anni....Sposata da 5....Un matrimonio d'amore in un primo momento...di interessi economici allo stato dei fatti.
Non ho mai tradito fino a 7 mesi fa circa.
Lui è il mio avvocato...Dapprima ho inziato una relazione extraconiugale con lui....Sia io che lui siamo persone molto gradevoli e passionali...
Dopo un paio di mesi...Mi ha proprosto di estendere questa passione anche alla sua compagna ed è proprio lì che è nato questo gioco a tre...fatto di sesso,intrigo...che mi prende e molto!!!!


----------



## Sabina (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Allora...
> 
> Ho 28 anni....Sposata da 5....Un matrimonio d'amore in un primo momento...di interessi economici allo stato dei fatti.
> Non ho mai tradito fino a 7 mesi fa circa.
> ...


Ben per te se riesci a vivere questa cosa tranquillamente. Hai scoperto un lato di te che non conoscevi e riesci a trarne piacere.


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Allora...
> 
> Ho 28 anni....Sposata da 5....Un matrimonio d'amore in un primo momento...di interessi economici allo stato dei fatti.
> Non ho mai tradito fino a 7 mesi fa circa.
> ...



Ma scusa... hai mai pensato di coinvolgere quel povero cristo di tuo marito?


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Ovvimanente no........Mio marito non sa nulla....E' una situazione a 3 pazzesca....i nostri incontri sono assurdi.....piacevoli.......


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ben per te se riesci a vivere questa cosa tranquillamente. Hai scoperto un lato di te che non conoscevi e riesci a trarne piacere.


 
Si fin adesso ci riesco....anche se è molto coinvolgente la situazione...


----------



## Sabina (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Si fin adesso ci riesco....anche se è molto coinvolgente la situazione...


Cioe' "fino adesso ci riesco?" Temi che ti possa sfuggire il controllo della situazione? In che senso?


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Cioe' "fino adesso ci riesco?" Temi che ti possa sfuggire il controllo della situazione? In che senso?


 
Si....Il gioco è attraente al punto da prendermi molto fisicamente ma la cosa assurda e' che mi prende molto lei.....


----------



## lothar57 (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Ok....poverò a scrivere tutta la storia per benino.......L'unica domanda che mi pongo è solo una adesso? Ma possibile che amo tradire?


 
Cara amica certo che e'bello,e'intrigante, e affascinante,ravviva la mente e altro,l'unica cosa...attenta,usare tremila precazioni.
Non ti preoccupare tutti hanno scherzato,io compreso,raccontaci per benino,senza fretta,tutto ma proprio tutto....ciao


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara amica certo che e'bello,e'intrigante, e affascinante,ravviva la mente e altro,l'unica cosa...attenta,usare tremila precazioni.
> Non ti preoccupare tutti hanno scherzato,io compreso,raccontaci per benino,senza fretta,tutto ma proprio tutto....ciao


 
Grazie....scusate me....sono io che mi sono presentata male!


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Si....Il gioco è attraente al punto da prendermi molto fisicamente ma la cosa assurda e' che mi prende molto lei.....


 bè magari potresti scoprire lati di te che non conoscevi....


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara amica certo che e'bello,e'intrigante, e affascinante,ravviva la mente e altro,l'unica cosa...attenta,usare tremila precazioni.
> Non ti preoccupare tutti hanno scherzato,io compreso,raccontaci per benino,senza fretta,tutto ma proprio tutto....ciao





Simy ha detto:


> bè magari potresti scoprire lati di te che non conoscevi....


 
Ma infatti credimi...Non pensavo che una donna potesse attrarmi cosi dal punto di vista sessuale....Non ho mai avuto fantasie in merito...ho sempre pensato agli uomini....e invece.......


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara amica certo che e'bello,e'intrigante, e affascinante,ravviva la mente e altro,l'unica cosa...attenta,usare tremila precazioni.
> Non ti preoccupare tutti hanno scherzato,io compreso,raccontaci per benino,senza fretta*,tutto ma proprio tutto*....ciao


 Lothar! ma proprio tutto tutto vuoi sapere! ma saranno pure affari suoi no????? accontentati di quello che si sente di raccontarci! :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Ma infatti credimi...Non pensavo che una donna potesse attrarmi cosi dal punto di vista sessuale....Non ho mai avuto fantasie in merito...ho sempre pensato agli uomini....e invece.......


 è capitato ad una mia amica...sposata da 7 anni...di trovare questa affinità con un'altra donna...


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Grazie....scusate me....sono io che mi sono presentata male!


 tranquilla! :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Grazie....scusate me....sono io che mi sono presentata male!


 è vero


----------



## Sabina (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Si....Il gioco è attraente al punto da prendermi molto fisicamente ma la cosa assurda e' che mi prende molto lei.....


Beh immagino lui sara' felice... ma lei con te?


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è capitato ad una mia amica...sposata da 7 anni...di trovare questa affinità con un'altra donna...


In questo gioco a tre lei non può mancare....non ci sento gusto a vedermi adesso solo con lui.....trovo il tutto monotono altrimenti......


----------



## Sabina (14 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara amica certo che e'bello,e'intrigante, e affascinante,ravviva la mente e altro,l'unica cosa...attenta,usare tremila precazioni.
> Non ti preoccupare tutti hanno scherzato,io compreso,raccontaci per benino,senza fretta,tutto ma proprio tutto....ciao


Curioso


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Beh immagino lui sara' felice... ma lei con te?


 
Lei è molto presa da me.....almeno fisicamente è quello che sento....Insieme siamo scoppiettanti....complici.....passiamo delle serate divertenti....e molto trasgressive.....


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Curioso


Ovviamente i maschietti sono attratti da questo tipo di situazione far sesso con due donne.....è un davvero splendido per un uomo....magari con due tipologie di donne diverse tra loro sia fisicamente che caratterialmente


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> In questo gioco a tre lei non può mancare....non ci sento gusto a vedermi adesso solo con lui.....trovo il tutto monotono altrimenti......


 bè per la mia amica è stato diverso...lei ha proprio capito di essere attratta dalle donne!


----------



## Sabina (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Lei è molto presa da me.....almeno fisicamente è quello che sento....Insieme siamo scoppiettanti....complici.....passiamo delle serate divertenti....e molto trasgressive.....


Ma lei non e' gelosa del suo compagno? Aveva già provato questo tipo di esperienza prima?


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma lei non e' gelosa del suo compagno? Aveva già provato questo tipo di esperienza prima?


 
Lei non è gelosa, assolutamente.....sembra strano anche a me sai? Lui è davvero molto bello....un gran figo....impossibile resistergli....ma anche lei non scherza una gran gnocca.....Lei è molto presente nel lato fisico...ma non ci sentiamo....con lui invece oltre rapporti lavorativi....ci sentiamo, usciamo insieme da soli....ma il sesso è a 3....


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè per la mia amica è stato diverso...lei ha proprio capito di essere attratta dalle donne!


Meglio tardi che mai no?


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Lei non è gelosa, assolutamente.....sembra strano anche a me sai? Lui è davvero molto bello....un gran figo....impossibile resistergli....ma anche lei non scherza una gran gnocca.....Lei è molto presente nel lato fisico...ma non ci sentiamo....con lui invece oltre rapporti lavorativi....ci sentiamo, usciamo insieme da soli....ma il sesso è a 3....


 magari l'hai già scritto e io mi sono persa qualche post per strada....
ma in tutto questo con tuo marito come vanno le cose?????????????


----------



## Daniele (14 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> magari l'hai già scritto e io mi sono persa qualche post per strada....
> ma in tutto questo con tuo marito come vanno le cose?????????????


Ovvio Simy, che lo chiedi a fare??? Ovvio che lui la "Fabbrica Italiana Grandi Auto" non la vede manco da lontano ormai, vuoi mettere? Lui non è figo e non ha una donna in più da mettere nel rapporto.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ovvio Simy, che lo chiedi a fare??? Ovvio che lui la "Fabbrica Italiana Grandi Auto" non la vede manco da lontano ormai, vuoi mettere? Lui non è figo e non ha una donna in più da mettere nel rapporto.


 Domanda scema vero? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

no Daniele a parte gli scherzi....la domanda era seria......


----------



## Tubarao (14 Aprile 2011)

L'ha scritto: Matrimonio d'interesse......

Cazzo, ma le bollette mica si pagano da sole eehhhh :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (14 Aprile 2011)

Sicuramente trovi piacere da questo gioco trasgressivo. Un gioco al quale partecipano 3 persone, 2 donne e un uomo. Un gioco che ti prende. Però la domanda è:
Ma come fai ad avere rapporti con tuo marito essendo un rapporto limitato a 2?


----------



## Daniele (14 Aprile 2011)

Il matrimonio di interesse è una delle scuse che usano certe persone per tradire e non uscire dalla situazione comoda. Semplice e banale. Ecco perchè per me se scoprissi che la mia donna mi cornifica per anni e fa la maialona a desttra e a manca e non con me mi girerebbero gli zebedei non poco e dopo non so che farei, come ho sempre detto dipende da come mi gira, se mi viene da ridere rido, se mi viene da piangere piango...ma se mi vien da menare le mani son cazzi.


----------



## Sabina (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Lei non è gelosa, assolutamente.....sembra strano anche a me sai? Lui è davvero molto bello....un gran figo....impossibile resistergli....ma anche lei non scherza una gran gnocca.....Lei è molto presente nel lato fisico...ma non ci sentiamo....con lui invece oltre rapporti lavorativi....ci sentiamo, usciamo insieme da soli....ma il sesso è a 3....


Forse piuttosto che lui la tradisse ha preferito assecondarlo nelle sue fantasie. Poi ha scoperto anche lei un nuovo piacere.


----------



## gas (14 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il matrimonio di interesse è una delle scuse che usano certe persone per tradire e non uscire dalla situazione comoda. Semplice e banale. Ecco perchè per me se scoprissi che la mia donna mi cornifica per anni e fa la maialona a desttra e a manca e non con me mi girerebbero gli zebedei non poco e dopo non so che farei, come ho sempre detto dipende da come mi gira, se mi viene da ridere rido, se mi viene da piangere piango...ma se mi vien da menare le mani son cazzi.


Manesco...
:kick:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Lothar! ma proprio tutto tutto vuoi sapere! ma saranno pure affari suoi no????? accontentati di quello che si sente di raccontarci! :incazzato::incazzato:


Tesoro caro non sai che vedere due donne 'all'''opera''per un uomo e stra eccitante??E'la la piu'bella fantasia erotica che esista per noi uomini,sfido chiunque a negare..ecco li'non sarei geloso..l'ammetto


----------



## lothar57 (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Lei non è gelosa, assolutamente.....sembra strano anche a me sai? Lui è davvero molto bello....un gran figo....impossibile resistergli....ma anche lei non scherza una gran gnocca.....Lei è molto presente nel lato fisico...ma non ci sentiamo....con lui invece oltre rapporti lavorativi....ci sentiamo, usciamo insieme da soli....ma il sesso è a 3....


forse ho perso qualcosa anch'io...i due sono marito e moglie con figli etc...o semplice coppia???


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tesoro caro non sai che vedere due donne 'all'''opera''per un uomo e stra eccitante??E'la la piu'bella fantasia erotica che esista per noi uomini,sfido chiunque a negare..ecco li'non sarei geloso..l'ammetto


 non avevo dubbi :mexican:


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'ha scritto: Matrimonio d'interesse......
> 
> Cazzo, ma le bollette mica si pagano da sole eehhhh :mrgreen:


 grazie Tuba...sorry ma  mi era sfuggito....:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (14 Aprile 2011)

Cavoli!!! Era interessante conoscere i particolari ma, profumodidonna se nè andata!!


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tesoro caro non sai che vedere due donne 'all'''opera''per un uomo e stra eccitante??E'la la piu'bella fantasia erotica che esista per noi uomini,sfido chiunque a negare..ecco li'non sarei geloso..l'ammetto


 
Molto eccitante.....


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Cavoli!!! Era interessante conoscere i particolari ma, profumodidonna se nè andata!!


 
eccomi!!!!


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> forse ho perso qualcosa anch'io...i due sono marito e moglie con figli etc...o semplice coppia???


 
i due sono semplice coppia senza figli...


----------



## gas (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> eccomi!!!!


Ma quando "lui" ti ha chiesto di avere rapporti anche con la sua lei, tu hai subuto acconsentito?


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

il rapporto con mio marito anche sessualmente non accusa tensioni anzi sono più rilassata e soddisfatta....


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Ma quando "lui" ti ha chiesto di avere rapporti anche con la sua lei, tu hai subuto acconsentito?


inzialmente no......la prima volta è stato difficilissimo......ma poi ho visto leiiiiii...


----------



## gas (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> il rapporto con mio marito anche sessualmente non accusa tensioni anzi sono più rilassata e soddisfatta....


 Ti contraddici.
prima affermi che se non ci fosse la lei nei rapporti non sentiresti questo tipo di piacere e poi affermi che con tuo marito va tutto bene....mah


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Ti contraddici.
> prima affermi che se non ci fosse la lei nei rapporti non sentiresti questo tipo di piacere e poi affermi che con tuo marito va tutto bene....mah


 
parlo di mio marito.....con lui una vita sessuale normale....con i miei complici trasgredisco.....


----------



## gas (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> In questo gioco a tre lei non può mancare....non ci sento gusto a vedermi adesso solo con lui.....trovo il tutto monotono altrimenti......


Mi riferivo a questo.....
:scopa:


----------



## tradito77 (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Ho 28 anni....Sposata da 5....*Un matrimonio d'amore in un primo momento...di interessi economici allo stato dei fatti.*


Ma il matrimonio "di interessi" vale solo per te o anche per tuo marito?
Lui è sempre innamorato di te?
Se no mi dispiace per lui...


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ma il matrimonio "di interessi" vale solo per te o anche per tuo marito?
> Lui è sempre innamorato di te?
> *Se no mi dispiace per lui*...


 anche a me....


----------



## lothar57 (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Molto eccitante.....


molto????e di piu'........e una cosa che noin si immagina se non si prova


----------



## Daniele (14 Aprile 2011)

Potevo farlo e l'ho evitato, la mia prima fiamma me lo aveva proposto, ma sinceramente scoparmi una donna con lei è soltanto una faticaccia senza alcun vantaggio, cosa che mi è stata detta anche poi da chi lo ha fatto per davvero, solo una grande faticaccia che non arriva neppure minimamente alla fantasia che una persona si fa della situazione.


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ma il matrimonio "di interessi" vale solo per te o anche per tuo marito?
> Lui è sempre innamorato di te?
> Se no mi dispiace per lui...


devo ammetterlo lui è pazzo di me.....lo so....condannatemi pure!!!!! ma la tentazione è fortissima


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> molto????e di piu'........e una cosa che noin si immagina se non si prova


 
esatto........bisogna provarla eccome


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> esatto........bisogna provarla eccome


 
poi credimi...lei è davvero una gran gnocca......siamo due gran gnocche :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Potevo farlo e l'ho evitato, la mia prima fiamma me lo aveva proposto, ma sinceramente scoparmi una donna con lei è soltanto una faticaccia senza alcun vantaggio, cosa che mi è stata detta anche poi da chi lo ha fatto per davvero, solo una grande faticaccia che non arriva neppure minimamente alla fantasia che una persona si fa della situazione.


Ogni tanto lo propongo a mia  moglie,lei risponde....ok..lo facciamo..organizza,pero'aggiunge...prima ti voglio vedere io con un maschio....e tutto l'ardore termina all'istante,quindi non se ne fara'mai niente,purtroppo.


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ogni tanto lo propongo a mia moglie,lei risponde....ok..lo facciamo..organizza,pero'aggiunge...prima ti voglio vedere io con un maschio....e tutto l'ardore termina all'istante,quindi non se ne fara'mai niente,purtroppo.


 
io sono per il sesso un uomo e due donne!!!!! ^_^ in quanto l'intimità è più sentita tra le donne e l'uomo gode da morire...


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> io sono per il sesso un uomo e due donne!!!!! ^_^ in quanto l'intimità è più sentita tra le donne e l'uomo gode da morire...


 prendo subito nota


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> prendo subito nota


 
si in questi casi è davvero bene prendere nota fidati


----------



## Tubarao (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> io sono per il sesso un uomo e due donne!!!!! ^_^ in quanto l'intimità è più sentita tra le donne e l'uomo gode da morire...


Puoi dire questo solo dopo aver fatto l'aeroplano...non prima.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2011)

*ecco chi era la maestra*



Profumodidonna ha detto:


> si in questi casi è davvero bene prendere nota fidati


 spetta che prendo carta e penna:saggio:
dato un triangolo...equilatero? isoscele, scaleno?
perché la precisione è tutto


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Puoi dire questo solo dopo aver fatto l'aeroplano...non prima.


 
Sarà...ma lui gode....se la sta spassando con noi due


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> spetta che prendo carta e penna:saggio:
> dato un triangolo...equilatero? isoscele, scaleno?
> perché la precisione è tutto


ahahahahhahaha il triangolo no.....non l'avevo considerato ( e l'abbiamo pure ballata in locale)


----------



## Tubarao (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Sarà...ma lui gode....se la sta spassando con noi due


E chi lo mette in dubbio


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> io sono per il sesso un uomo e due donne!!!!! ^_^ in quanto l'intimità è più sentita tra le donne e l'uomo gode da morire...


Sei il sogno di ogni uomo... quando ci vuole ci vuole!


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E chi lo mette in dubbio


 
 fa molto nel ns caso l'eccitazione visiva....


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Aprile 2011)

Ciao Profumodidonna!

Io ho sempre rispettato le donne a cui piace brucare l'erbetta e le ho sempre trovate intellettualmente stimolanti per chi vuol convertirle, con cavernose nerbate, all'ortodossia gametica.

Ma, anche pensassi che tu sia una di quelle donne che vanno dall'andrologo, ti troverei sciapa.
Cioè, anche contando il numero di prostate di quando copulavi con un solo altro uomo, il risultato è sempre un numero pari!

Nemmeno la FIGB ti arruolerebbe come bukkakette, sia pur considerando la penuria di iscritti in quel ruolo...

Certo, detto da uno cui piace al massimo giocare a fare la bestia a due schiene, tutto ciò ha un valore poco meno che folcloristico, ma tant'è.

Tu ce l'hai il conno, no?
Perchè solo chi ha il conno, anche solo in testa, capisce chi ha il conno, anche solo nelle pudenda.

Ma, del resto, fornisci del materiale e il pomeriggio è così lungo...

Grazie!


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei il sogno di ogni uomo... quando ci vuole ci vuole!


Non sono il sogno....penso soltanto che....far sesso a tre stimoli moltissime fantasie....del resto è davvero bello veder godere sia un uomo che una donna e dominarli in un certo senso!


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo, detto da uno cui piace al massimo giocare a fare la bestia a due schiene, tutto ciò ha un valore poco meno che folcloristico, ma tant'è.


Questa me la spieghi eh....


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Profumodidonna!
> 
> Io ho sempre rispettato le donne a cui piace brucare l'erbetta e le ho sempre trovate intellettualmente stimolanti per chi vuol convertirle, con cavernose nerbate, all'ortodossia gametica.
> 
> ...


rispetto le tue "poetiche parole" ma poi scusa chi ti ha detto che non ho il "conno" se pur in testa?


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Non sono il sogno....penso soltanto che....far sesso a tre stimoli moltissime fantasie....del resto è davvero bello veder godere sia un uomo che una donna e dominarli in un certo senso!


Ce ne dovrebbero essere di più di donne come te!


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Questa me la spieghi eh....


concordo


----------



## Tubarao (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Sarà...ma lui gode....se la sta spassando con noi due


E chi lo mette in dubbio, volevo solo dire che non è mica vero che  l'intimità fra donne è più sentita. Pure fra uomini s'instaura quel  certo spirito cameratesco: scambi di cinque, e pacche amichevoli  (rigorosamente sulle spalle), e poi si è sempre molto educati: "Scusi  dottore posso ?", "Prego ingegnere si accomodi". E lei gode


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ce ne dovrebbero essere di più di donne come te!


 
da una donna le donne come me sono troie.....e poi che fanno se vedono due lesbiche, gli stimola anche a loro....Ma dai finiamola abbasso sti moralismi.......


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E chi lo mette in dubbio, volevo solo dire che non è mica vero che l'intimità fra donne è più sentita. Pure fra uomini s'instaura quel certo spirito cameratesco: scambi di cinque, e pacche amichevoli (rigorosamente sulle spalle), e poi si è sempre molto educati: "Scusi dottore posso ?", "Prego ingegnere si accomodi". E lei gode


 
Vedi questa mi manca (ancora)


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ce ne dovrebbero essere di più di donne come te!


più profumodidonna per tutti!


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> più profumodidonna per tutti!


 
Più rapporti intriganti per tutti!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Più rapporti intriganti per tutti!!!!!


 togliamoci tutti le mutande!


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Questa me la spieghi eh....


Mi pare fosse nell'Otello che Shakespeare indicava il fare l'amore eterosessulmente, in due, con l'espressione " fare la bestia a due schiene"... si evince, tra l'altro, intendesse con la posizione del missionario.

La frase va così interpretata:

Le opinioni precedentemente espresse sono meschinamente popolari e chiaramente grette, dato che sono proprie di chi si diletta al massimo in accoppiamenti tradizionali e desueti.


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> togliamoci tutti le mutande!


 

ahahahahahhaha grande!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi pare fosse nell'Otello che Shakespeare indicava il fare l'amore eterosessulmente, in due, con l'espressione " fare la bestia a due schiene"... si evince, tra l'altro, intendesse con la posizione del missionario.
> 
> La frase va così interpretata:
> 
> Le opinioni precedentemente espresse sono meschinamente popolari e chiaramente grette, dato che sono proprie di chi si diletta al massimo in accoppiamenti tradizionali e desueti.


 
parla come mangi via.......:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei il sogno di ogni uomo... quando ci vuole ci vuole!


 
certo Kid,voglio vedere uno qua'dentro negarlo.
Pero'...non so'se alla lunga sia positivo,perche'se dovesse smettere,metti che i due si scoccino,puo'succedere no??Lei si trova a scopare solo con il marito,o con un'amante,come molti qua'dentro fanno,che succede???Sara'ancora capace di fare cose''normali''oppure no??


----------



## lothar57 (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> parla come mangi via.......:rotfl:


 
attenta amica...guarda ceh Rabarbaro non e'mica un'invornito


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo Kid,voglio vedere uno qua'dentro negarlo.
> Pero'...non so'se alla lunga sia positivo,perche'se dovesse smettere,metti che i due si scoccino,puo'succedere no??Lei si trova a scopare solo con il marito,o con un'amante,come molti qua'dentro fanno,che succede???Sara'ancora capace di fare cose''normali''oppure no??


ovvio...che si....però non ti nego che mi cercherò questa situazione perchè mi stimola troppo....mi da energia e mi appaga.......


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> parla come mangi via.......:rotfl:


 
Come adoro gli esseri che si trasformano in pietra se colpiti dalla luce del sole...

Del resto se tu mangiassi come dici di copulare, avresti due bocche...

Ciao!


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Come adoro gli esseri che si trasformano in pietra se colpiti dalla luce del sole...
> 
> Del resto se tu mangiassi come dici di copulare, avresti due bocche...
> 
> Ciao!


 
Ok poeta ciao!


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> attenta amica...guarda ceh Rabarbaro non e'mica un'invornito


 
Detto da te è come ricevere il titolo di cavaliere del lavoro!
Grazie!

Ma Profumodidonna è un individuo che ama dare piacere, e tutti, qui è fuori, possiamo abusarne come più ci aggrada, esiste solo per questo.

E, meglio pensare a quel nome come riferito ad una lavandaia che bruca l'erbetta mentre viene trafitta da una lancia di cuoio, piuttosto che alla triste storia di un militare cieco, no?


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Detto da te è come ricevere il titolo di cavaliere del lavoro!
> Grazie!
> 
> Ma Profumodidonna è un individuo che ama dare piacere, e tutti, qui è fuori, possiamo abusarne come più ci aggrada, esiste solo per questo.
> ...


 
cos'è vuoi offendere? Ti assicuro che sono fiera di esser lavandaia


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> cos'è vuoi offendere? Ti assicuro che sono fiera di esser lavandaia


 
Io ti riempio di complimenti come un cuoco infarcisce un tacchino mentre si scalda il forno, e tu confondi le lodi con le contumelie?

Ah, sarà la mia fallace favella o la tua fellante farfalla?

No, ti prego, non dirmelo!


----------



## Profumodidonna (14 Aprile 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io ti riempio di complimenti come un cuoco infarcisce un tacchino mentre si scalda il forno, e tu confondi le lodi con le contumelie?
> 
> Ah, sarà la mia fallace favella o la tua fellante farfalla?
> 
> No, ti prego, non dirmelo!


 
fellante farlalla felice?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Aprile 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Detto da te è come ricevere il titolo di cavaliere del lavoro!
> Grazie!
> 
> Ma Profumodidonna è un individuo che ama dare piacere, e tutti, qui è fuori, possiamo abusarne come più ci aggrada, esiste solo per questo.
> ...


Non c'e'di che amico.....ho detto quello che penso,come sempre.
Solo che non so se lei ti capisca,sai mica sei per tutti..ciao


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> cos'è vuoi offendere? Ti assicuro che sono fiera di esser lavandaia


 Rabarbaro è la voce poetica della nostra comunità. Non credo che fra le sue priorità sia l'offesa. Se offende, allora è la sua insolita capacità di esprimersi così arcaicamente e diretto con la lingua affilata a doppio taglio.

Insomma, io lo trovo adorabile. Non sempre condivido, spesso non comprendo. Ma mi piace.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non sempre condivido, spesso non comprendo.


 
Talora è così triste capire qualcosa.
D'un tratto perde tutti gl'infiniti significati che poteva avere, molti dei quali, ne eravamo certi, dovevano essere più belli, migliori e più grandi di quanto potessimo pensare.

Quando il capire non allarga la mente, ma rimpicciolisce le cose.

Per il resto ti ringrazio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Aprile 2011)

Rabarbaro for President!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Aprile 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Talora è così triste capire qualcosa.
> *D'un tratto perde tutti gl'infiniti significati che poteva avere, molti dei quali, ne eravamo certi, dovevano essere più belli, migliori e più grandi di quanto potessimo pensare*.
> 
> Quando il capire non allarga la mente, ma rimpicciolisce le cose.
> ...


Verissimo. Il significato della parola varia in base alla nostra capacità di apprendere e molte volte l'ignoto rende la storia più appetibile e interessante che la conoscenza esatta dell'argomento.

Quando mi invento storie per bambini e adulti, gioco volutamente con l'ignoto e confondo le tracce della verità reale con fatti assurdi, proprio per stimolare la ricerca di verità non vere e per accettare l'inconsistenza del discorso come ingrediente indispensabile.

Nella lettura dei tuoi commenti mi si aprono orizzonti diversi, non solo perché devo ricercare nel mio intimo un senso, ma anche perché la mancata interpretazione di parole o frasi cambia spesso il senso e sdrammatizza radicalmente. Mi piace che nonostante tutto quel che non comprendo, il senso complessivo non cade mai nel ridicolo, ma nel divertimento.


----------



## elena (14 Aprile 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Talora è così triste capire qualcosa.
> D'un tratto perde tutti gl'infiniti significati che poteva avere, molti dei quali, ne eravamo certi, dovevano essere più belli, migliori e più grandi di quanto potessimo pensare.
> 
> Quando il capire non allarga la mente, ma rimpicciolisce le cose.
> ...


Quando il capire non allarga la mente, ma rimpicciolisce le cose...


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Rabarbaro for President!


Lo dici solo perchè non hai compreso l'intimo significato del mio programma elettorale alla voce:

3¼) Abolizione negata dei diritti/doveri di infedeltà coniugale presunta o presumibile in flagranza di inconoscibilità materiale contingente o permanente di esseri viventi privi di cromosomi Y che brandiscono una katana e frequentano forum monotematici sostenendo politicamente capre dai denti vibranti.

Che recita testualmente:

 ...(omissis)...per...(omissis)...questo...(omissis)...sostegno...(omissis)...grazie...(omissis)...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Aprile 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lo dici solo perchè non hai compreso l'intimo significato del mio programma elettorale alla voce:
> 
> 3¼) Abolizione negata dei diritti/doveri di infedeltà coniugale presunta o presumibile in flagranza di inconoscibilità materiale contingente o permanente di esseri viventi privi di cromosomi Y che brandiscono una katana e frequentano forum monotematici sostenendo politicamente capre dai denti vibranti.
> 
> ...



President of the Whole World!!!!!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Quando mi invento storie per bambini e adulti, gioco volutamente con l'ignoto e confondo le tracce della verità reale con fatti assurdi, proprio per stimolare la ricerca di verità non vere e per accettare l'inconsistenza del discorso come ingrediente indispensabile.


A me è sempre piaciuto molto l'intelletto di chi si mette a giocare sul telaio coi fili della realtà e dell'invezione per intrecciare storie.
Perchè il grundstück è un esercizio sottile, che è mezzo e fine del discorso stesso, un discorso che vede le parole non solo come una combinazione o permutazione di lettere, ma anche come significati differenti, come suoni a sè stanti e come cerchi alchemici che non rispettano la legge di Lavoisier, perchè il prodotto è sempre più pesante della somma degli zutaten!

Come per te elfe è un elfo e sono undici, così, per chi non lo sa, è ben più di undici elfi!

Che meraviglia!


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Quando il capire non allarga la mente, ma rimpicciolisce le cose...


 
Hai ragione: questa frase è quella più vicina ad avere un senso tra tutte quelle che ho scritto oggi...

MI scuso per tutte le altre.


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> io sono per il sesso un uomo e due donne!!!!! ^_^ in quanto l'intimità è più sentita tra le donne e l'uomo gode da morire...


E chissenefrega se l'uomo gode da morire eh. Non sei una donna?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> togliamoci tutti le mutande!


 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Minerva stavo bevendo......accidenti a te!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> *Ovviamente i maschietti sono attratti da questo tipo di situazione* far sesso con due donne.....è un davvero splendido per un uomo....magari con due tipologie di donne diverse tra loro sia fisicamente che caratterialmente


 
Ecco, sì, vedete di non farlo godere troppo.


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2011)

Beh, alla fine profumodidonna è una "Donna" oppure un Uomo?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Beh, alla fine profumodidonna è una "Donna" oppure un Uomo?


Sai. anch'io sospetto molto...l'unica cosa che mi chiedo perche'farlo,non ha proprio niente da fare??
Se fosse vero la mia riflessione e'questa:a 28 anni ridursi cosi'e'brutto,io non sono moralista,anzi tutt'ora alla faccia di moglie e figli ''corro'',pero'....
ho 24 anni di matrimonio alle spalle...ci puo'stare ..la tipa qua'...mahhhh


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai. anch'io sospetto molto...l'unica cosa che mi chiedo perche'farlo,non ha proprio niente da fare??
> Se fosse vero la mia riflessione e'questa:a 28 anni ridursi cosi'e'brutto,io non sono moralista,anzi tutt'ora alla faccia di moglie e figli ''corro'',pero'....
> ho 24 anni di matrimonio alle spalle...ci puo'stare ..la tipa qua'...mahhhh


Non sono un moralista, tutt'altro,  ma il mio dubbio sul sesso della persona che scrive, deriva dal fatto che si può trasgredire in qualunque modo ma la cosa non viene resa pubblica. In particolar modo se donna, perchè la donna normalmente è più restia a dichiarare certi gusti o tendenze.
Per cui ritengo che sia una grande str0nz4t4 inventata


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> poi credimi...lei è davvero una gran gnocca......siamo due gran gnocche :mrgreen:


Ma è così rilevante l'essere delle gran gnocche?

A volte quando leggo certe cose mi sento proprio una marziana.
Io non ho mai dato troppa importanza al lato estetico. Cioè, mi piace valorizzare la mia femminilità, mi sento gratificata, lo ammetto, da alcuni complimenti maschili (ma forse ancor più da quelli femminili) e mi piace ammirare la bellezza, quando la vedo. Ma bellezza e sensualità spesso per me sono cose separate.
E a me capita spesso di trovare la sensualità proprio dove uno non si aspetta che sia.

Gli uomini troppo belli non mi attraggono molto e gli unici due uomini davvero belli con cui sono stata si sono rivelati una delusione totale, talmente pieni di sé da rasentare l'egoismo, una noia.

Nel sesso la bellezza ha un ruolo molto secondario, per me.
Ieri, ad esempio, ho conosciuto un ragioniere di mezza età con la pancetta, degli orrendi pantaloni beige e l'ovvia valigetta in mano. Era stempiato, capelli brizzolati, un'espressione distratta, parlava e sembrava pensare ad altro... ecco, non so come, ma all'improvviso mi sono ritrovata ad avere delle fantasie davvero perverse su quell'uomo.
La sensualità, per me, è nell'occhio di chi guarda


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Nel sesso la bellezza ha un ruolo molto secondario, per me.
> Ieri, ad esempio, ho conosciuto un ragioniere di mezza età con la pancetta, degli orrendi pantaloni beige e l'ovvia valigetta in mano. Era stempiato, capelli brizzolati, un'espressione distratta, parlava e sembrava pensare ad altro... ecco, non so come, ma all'improvviso mi sono ritrovata ad avere delle fantasie davvero perverse su quell'uomo.
> La sensualità, per me, è nell'occhio di chi guarda


Pensavo fosse profumodidonna a fare la parte della "strana"...


----------



## Sabina (15 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma è così rilevante l'essere delle gran gnocche?
> 
> A volte quando leggo certe cose mi sento proprio una marziana.
> Io non ho mai dato troppa importanza al lato estetico. Cioè, mi piace valorizzare la mia femminilità, mi sento gratificata, lo ammetto, da alcuni complimenti maschili (ma forse ancor più da quelli femminili) e mi piace ammirare la bellezza, quando la vedo. Ma bellezza e sensualità spesso per me sono cose separate.
> ...


Quoto :up:


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quoto :up:


Ma solo io credo che l'occhio voglia la sua (bella) parte? E' una cosa più maschile forse?


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse profumodidonna a fare la parte della "strana"...


Ma dai, il sesso a tre ormai non è che sia così strano... è una fantasia abbastanza comune.
E' difficile essere creativi in campo sessuale di questi tempi. Troppi stereotipi, troppa ovvietà.
Io sono per l'originalità!


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma dai, il sesso a tre ormai non è che sia così strano... è una fantasia abbastanza comune.
> E' difficile essere creativi in campo sessuale di questi tempi. Troppi stereotipi, troppa ovvietà.
> Io sono per l'originalità!


Su questo sono d'accordo. Infatti ho detto fare la parte della strana.


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma solo io credo che l'occhio voglia la sua (bella) parte? E' una cosa più maschile forse?


Può essere. Ma trovo molto più poetica e struggente la ricerca della bellezza che nasce anche da un difetto, da un'imperfezione, da un contrasto. Ma è la mia opinione eh, mia personale. Sono sempre stata un po' strana in effetti


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Può essere. Ma trovo molto più poetica e struggente la ricerca della bellezza che nasce anche da un difetto, da un'imperfezione, da un contrasto. Ma è la mia opinione eh, mia personale. Sono sempre stata un po' strana in effetti


Certo...


Io invece cerco soprattutto la sensualità nella donna (lo sguardo, il modo di muoversi), però se manca la bellezza.... la vedo dura!


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma solo io credo che l'occhio voglia la sua (bella) parte? E' una cosa più maschile forse?


 
_Di veramente bello c'è soltanto quel che non può servire a niente._
*Théophile Gautier*, _La signorina di Maupin_, 1836

Il bello è ciò che cogliamo mentre sta passando. È l'effimera configurazione delle cose nel momento in cui ne vedi insieme la bellezza e la morte. 
*Muriel Barbery*, _L'eleganza del riccio_, 2006


È bello qualcosa che, se fosse nostro, ci rallegrerebbe, ma che rimane tale anche se appartiene a qualcun altro.
*Umberto Eco*, _Storia della Bellezza_, 2004




questi esempi solo per dire che se apriamo il concetto del bello abbiamo da spaziare per giorni e giorni


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> _Di veramente bello c'è soltanto quel che non può servire a niente._
> *Théophile Gautier*, _La signorina di Maupin_, 1836
> 
> Il bello è ciò che cogliamo mentre sta passando. È l'effimera configurazione delle cose nel momento in cui ne vedi insieme la bellezza e la morte.
> ...


Dal dizionario di Kid 2011

Bella - riferito ad una donna, indica una uniformità nelle curve, la mancanza di peli sul viso e la profondità dello sguardo. Spesso la terza di reggiseno può aiutare. Solitamente quando la bellezza è molto pronunciata, si utilizza il termine gnocca.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma è così rilevante l'essere delle gran gnocche?
> 
> A volte quando leggo certe cose mi sento proprio una marziana.
> Io non ho mai dato troppa importanza al lato estetico. Cioè, mi piace valorizzare la mia femminilità, mi sento gratificata, lo ammetto, da alcuni complimenti maschili (ma forse ancor più da quelli femminili) e mi piace ammirare la bellezza, quando la vedo. Ma bellezza e sensualità spesso per me sono cose separate.
> ...


 
SCrivi cose giuste e intelligenti,io rifuggo le persone che cercano solo l'esteriorita',come dicevo con un'amico qua'dentro,mia moglie aveva e ha la fila di belloni che la vogliono,ma ha guardato alla testa,e ha preso il sottoscritto.
Anche al fascino,e altre cose, l'hanno interessata,ma la bellezza fine a se stessa,serve a poco.
Le donne gran gnocche in genere sono stronze,cretine e vuote


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> SCrivi cose giuste e intelligenti,io rifuggo le persone che cercano solo l'esteriorita',come dicevo con un'amico qua'dentro,mia moglie aveva e ha la fila di belloni che la vogliono,ma ha guardato alla testa,e ha preso il sottoscritto.
> Anche al fascino,e altre cose, l'hanno interessata,ma la bellezza fine a se stessa,serve a poco.
> Le donne gran gnocche in genere sono stronze,cretine e vuote



Mi sembra un discorso un filino retorico. Come quello che dice che i ciccioni sono simpatici.

Io cerco bellezza e sensualità. Si possono avere entrambi no?


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Beh, alla fine profumodidonna è una "Donna" oppure un Uomo?


 
donna al 100%


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse profumodidonna a fare la parte della "strana"...


 
ahahahahha


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

cmq giusto per nn perderci il filo del discorso.....Ieri sera siamo stati insieme......e ripeto mi sento benissimo......Sono una donna e non un uomo come molti di voi pensano......ed ho avuto il coraggio di dichiarare questa mia fantasia.... buona giornata


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo...
> 
> 
> Io invece cerco soprattutto la sensualità nella donna (lo sguardo, il modo di muoversi), però se manca la bellezza.... la vedo dura!


 
ragazzi la bellezza aiuta in moltissime cose è come avere un pass per tutto........


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> cmq giusto per nn perderci il filo del discorso.....Ieri sera siamo stati insieme......e ripeto mi sento benissimo......Sono una donna e non un uomo come molti di voi pensano......ed ho avuto il coraggio di dichiarare questa mia fantasia.... buona giornata


Io devo solo capire una cosa di te: perchè sei qui?

Voglio dire, non mi pare tu abbia problemi, dubbi o sensi di colpa, quindi cosa cerchi qui? Sei venuta forse per farmi invidia? :mexican:


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Dal dizionario di Kid 2011
> 
> Bella - riferito ad una donna, indica una uniformità nelle curve, la mancanza di peli sul viso e la profondità dello sguardo. Spesso la terza di reggiseno può aiutare. Solitamente quando la bellezza è molto pronunciata, si utilizza il termine gnocca.


Gli uomini mi definiscono gnocca...le donne invidiose......tutte quante


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io devo solo capire una cosa di te: perchè sei qui?
> 
> Voglio dire, non mi pare tu abbia problemi, dubbi o sensi di colpa, quindi cosa cerchi qui? Sei venuta forse per farmi invidia? :mexican:


 

ahahahahah ma no.....volevo confrontarmi....ma anche qui è difficilissimo........


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> ahahahahah ma no.....volevo confrontarmi....ma anche qui è difficilissimo........


Ma dai non è vero. All'inizio si "testano" un pò i nuovi arrivati, ma con tutte le sole che ci siamo presi è normale. Siamo qui e ti ascoltiamo.


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai non è vero. All'inizio si "testano" un pò i nuovi arrivati, ma con tutte le sole che ci siamo presi è normale. Siamo qui e ti ascoltiamo.


 
gentilissimo.....Per me davvero non è facile scrivere di questa storia....come vedete non ho scritto nulla di particolare....mi limito davvero a poco....perchè per è difficile...la paura di essere additata per la troia di turno credimi è davvero dietro l'angolo.....e pur se fosse caro kid me ne sbatto perchè morirò sazia almeno  ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> gentilissimo.....Per me davvero non è facile scrivere di questa storia....come vedete non ho scritto nulla di particolare....mi limito davvero a poco....perchè per è difficile...la paura di essere additata per la troia di turno credimi è davvero dietro l'angolo.....e pur se fosse caro kid me ne sbatto perchè morirò sazia almeno  ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Guarda, io non do della troia proprio a nessuno. 

Francamente il sesso fine a se stesso non mi interessa granchè, ma non condanno a priori chi lo erige a proprio stendardo.

L'unica critica che posso farti, come a tutti i traditori, è che tu stai godendo alle spalle di chi forse a te ci crede davvero e non ha colpe. Di lui ci hai detto poco e quel poco non è molto confortante.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Dal dizionario di Kid 2011
> 
> Bella - riferito ad una donna, indica una uniformità nelle curve, la mancanza di peli sul viso e la profondità dello sguardo. Spesso la terza di reggiseno può aiutare. Solitamente quando la bellezza è molto pronunciata, si utilizza il termine gnocca.


 beh, ti accontenti di poco, allora


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, ti accontenti di poco, allora


Ma quel poco lo esigo.


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, io non do della troia proprio a nessuno.
> 
> Francamente il sesso fine a se stesso non mi interessa granchè, ma non condanno a priori chi lo erige a proprio stendardo.
> 
> L'unica critica che posso farti, come a tutti i traditori, è che tu stai godendo alle spalle di chi forse a te ci crede davvero e non ha colpe. Di lui ci hai detto poco e quel poco non è molto confortante.


 
su questo non ti do torto......con gli anni sto diventanto molto egoista.........perchè non credo all'amore da tempo ormai....anche se sono giovane


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> su questo non ti do torto......con gli anni sto diventanto molto egoista.........perchè non credo all'amore da tempo ormai....anche se sono giovane


Ahia, quindi finirò pur eio per farlo a tre?

Managgia, che fine ingloriosa! :mexican:

Scherzi a parte, parlare col tuo uomo no? E' solo interesse ciò che provi per lui?


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> su questo non ti do torto......*con gli anni *sto diventanto molto egoista.........perchè non credo all'amore da tempo ormai....anche se sono giovane


 a 28 egoista.....a quaranta che fai : sputi in faccia alla gente?


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahia, quindi finirò pur eio per farlo a tre?
> 
> Managgia, che fine ingloriosa! :mexican:
> 
> Scherzi a parte, parlare col tuo uomo no? E' solo interesse ciò che provi per lui?


 
Si da parte mia si.........è brutto dirlo....ma non essendo riuscita ad avere l'uomo che realmente amo....in me si è scatenata questa fase....di opportunismo......cinismo.....menefreghismo.....anche dei confronti della vita stessa......


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a 28 egoista.....a quaranta che fai : sputi in faccia alla gente?


 
Può essere......:up:


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Si da parte mia si.........è brutto dirlo....ma non essendo riuscita ad avere l'uomo che realmente amo....in me si è scatenata questa fase....di opportunismo......cinismo.....menefreghismo.....anche dei confronti della vita stessa......


Ahia... tu hai una grande fortuna, che allo stesso tempo in questa situazione ti mette ancor di più in cattiva luce: la consapevolezza.

Sei giovane, questo tuo modo di pensare finirà per crearti seri problemi entro breve.

Sii onesta con te stessa e gli altri. Son parole buttate al vento ora lo so, però qui c'è gente che ne ha viste di cotte e di crude, sappiamo come finiscono certe cose.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Può essere......:up:


 potendoselo permettere va benissimo.la maggior parte delle persone purtroppo ha a che fare con l'odioso obbligo della socialità ,non fosse altro che per mantenere un lavoro , ad esempio.


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> potendoselo permettere va benissimo.la maggior parte delle persone purtroppo ha a che fare con l'odioso obbligo della socialità ,non fosse altro che per mantenere un lavoro , ad esempio.


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> potendoselo permettere va benissimo.la maggior parte delle persone purtroppo ha a che fare con l'odioso obbligo della socialità ,non fosse altro che per mantenere un lavoro , ad esempio.


 
Lo so è brutto a dirsi......sono giovane è questa consapevolezza.......e sinceramente so che andrà a finire male.......


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahia... tu hai una grande fortuna, che allo stesso tempo in questa situazione ti mette ancor di più in cattiva luce: la consapevolezza.
> 
> Sei giovane, questo tuo modo di pensare finirà per crearti seri problemi entro breve.
> 
> Sii onesta con te stessa e gli altri. Son parole buttate al vento ora lo so, però qui c'è gente che ne ha viste di cotte e di crude, sappiamo come finiscono certe cose.


il dolore di nn avere ciò che voglio....mi manda fuori binario....Ho tutto...economicamente sto benissmo.....fisicamente pure.....un lavoro splendido....una famiglia splendida.......Ma.......quel qualcosa che manca.....mi ha portato al mio matrimonio di interesse e a queste relazioni cosi particolari.......


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> il dolore di nn avere ciò che voglio....mi manda fuori binario....Ho tutto...economicamente sto benissmo.....fisicamente pure.....un lavoro splendido....una famiglia splendida.......Ma.......quel qualcosa che manca.....mi ha portato al mio matrimonio di interesse e a queste relazioni cosi particolari.......


 vabè vedrai che passa, ciao.


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> il dolore di nn avere ciò che voglio....mi manda fuori binario....Ho tutto...economicamente sto benissmo.....fisicamente pure.....un lavoro splendido....una famiglia splendida.......Ma.......quel qualcosa che manca.....mi ha portato al mio matrimonio di interesse e a queste relazioni cosi particolari.......


Si forse il problema è che hai troppo.

Hai solo bisogno di prenderti la classica "legnata" secondo me. Sei giovane.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora intriganti non è propriamente l'aggettivo idoneo.
> 
> 
> non so perché ma gli schiaffi col luigi mi fanno ridere da sola come una scema:rotfl:


infatti

ma in questo modo lo trovavo molto adatto a relazionarsi con profumo


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si forse il problema è che hai troppo.
> 
> Hai solo bisogno di prenderti la classica "legnata" secondo me. Sei giovane.


 
"legnata" più di quella di non avere la persona che amo......che desidero.....e che è sempre in me....è una tortura.....


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> il dolore di nn avere ciò che voglio....mi manda fuori binario....Ho tutto...economicamente sto benissmo.....fisicamente pure.....un lavoro splendido....una famiglia splendida.......Ma.......quel qualcosa che manca.....mi ha portato al mio matrimonio di interesse e a queste relazioni cosi particolari.......


Ah.... e gim bene.... 
pensa se avessi avuto problemi di salute, di soldi, di non sapere come tirare avanti una famiglia.... etc etc che avresti fatto?????


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> "legnata" più di quella di non avere la persona che amo......che desidero.....e che è sempre in me....è una tortura.....



Pensa invece come deve essere pensare di averla e invece vivere in un inganno, come tuo marito.

Questa è una tua scelta, non una sua colpa.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Allora...
> 
> Ho 28 anni....Sposata da 5....Un matrimonio d'amore in un primo momento...di interessi economici allo stato dei fatti.
> Non ho mai tradito fino a 7 mesi fa circa.
> ...


bella storia

peccato che è diversa da quella iniziale :carneval:




Profumodidonna ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti sti dubbi......*Ho appena detto che il mio primo tradimento è stato particolare....a 3* (cosa che nn avevo MAI fatto!!!!) e che mi è piaciuto tanto.......ci ho provato gusto....e mi sono sentita bene.....Ho pensato di condivere questa mia esperienza...ma forse mi sono presentata male.......!!!!!!!


prendi appunti mentre lavori di fantasia
se no poi ti confondi


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ah.... e gim bene....
> pensa se avessi avuto problemi di salute, di soldi, di non sapere come tirare avanti una famiglia.... etc etc che avresti fatto?????


 
Problemi di salute? grazie mio padre è morto........Ho dovuto tirare avanti a stento fino a 18 anni......prima di trovarmi un lavoro........


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bella storia
> 
> peccato che è diversa da quella iniziale :carneval:
> 
> ...


 
La mia storia inziale voleva essere un parere sulla mia relazione a 3....ma mi sono state fatte delle domande.....sulla mia vita attuale...che è questa....scusa non capisco.....


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bella storia
> 
> peccato che è diversa da quella iniziale :carneval:
> 
> ...


 stai sempre a guardar il capello:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> La mia storia inziale voleva essere un parere sulla mia relazione a 3....ma mi sono state fatte delle domande.....sulla mia vita attuale...che è questa....scusa non capisco.....


La realtà è che la tua storia non ha risvolti psicologici, sembra quasi una provocazione fine a se stessa.

Dici che è brutto non amare ma... perchè non ami più?

Sai di storie di persone che tradiscono solo perchè gli piace trombare ne abbiamo sentite molte, c'è poco da dire...


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> La realtà è che la tua storia non ha risvolti psicologici, sembra quasi una provocazione fine a se stessa.
> 
> Dici che è brutto non amare ma... perchè non ami più?
> 
> Sai di storie di persone che tradiscono solo perchè gli piace trombare ne abbiamo sentite molte, c'è poco da dire...


 
ma infatti la mia storia.....del legame a 3 è nata ovviamente dalla voglia di trasgrredire.......e di quello il mio post iniziale voleva parlare.....cioè su questi giochi passionali che vanno al di là di un normalissimo rapporto a due.....Però alle domande sulla mia vita privata che mi son state poste nn potevo non rispondere....altrimenti mi accusate di essere un uomo e di dire cazzate!!!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> rispetto le tue "poetiche parole" ma poi scusa chi ti ha detto che non ho il "conno" se pur in testa?


il dubbio è che in realtà tu ce l'abbia solo lì
mentre altrove ci sia ben diversa dotazione
che peraltro abbia visto una cinquantina di primavere

ma benvenuto lo stesso


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il dubbio è che in realtà tu ce l'abbia solo lì
> mentre altrove ci sia ben diversa dotazione
> che peraltro abbia visto una cinquantina di primavere
> 
> ma benvenuto lo stesso


:mexican:


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :mexican:


 
credetemi nn pensavo fosse cosi difficile rapportarmi in questa community...... mi dispiace mi sa che ho prorpio sbagliato ad iscrivermi......chiuderò il post!


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E chissenefrega se l'uomo gode da morire eh. Non sei una donna?


:mexican:


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> credetemi nn pensavo fosse cosi difficile rapportarmi in questa community...... mi dispiace mi sa che ho prorpio sbagliato ad iscrivermi......chiuderò il post!


Non fare la permalosa ora dai...


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non fare la permalosa ora dai...


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Non sono un moralista, tutt'altro, ma il mio dubbio sul sesso della persona che scrive, deriva dal fatto che *si può trasgredire in qualunque modo ma la cosa non viene resa pubblica. In particolar modo se donna, perchè la donna normalmente è più restia a dichiarare certi gusti o tendenze.*
> Per cui ritengo che sia una grande str0nz4t4 inventata


non concordo sul grassetto dato che qui siamo anonimi

sul resto sì :up:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma solo io credo che l'occhio voglia la sua (bella) parte? *E' una cosa più maschile forse*?


 
mi state facendo sbellicare :mexican:


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


>



Ecco me l'avete fatta arrabbiare!

Voi "vecchie" del forum, siete delle streghe invidiose!


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> ahahahahah ma no.....volevo confrontarmi....ma anche qui è difficilissimo........


Lo sai perchè è difficile ? Te lo spiego io. Sei arrivata qui come quella che ha appena scoperto la Verità quella con la V maiuscola. Sei arrivata e, almeno a me, hai dato l'impressione di quella che è venuta a diffondere il Verbo a noi poveri comuni mortali che non ci hanno ancora capito niente, e ora ce lo spieghi tu come funzionano le cose del sesso, noi poveri cretinetti che lo facciamo ancora in due e magari solo alla missionaria. Questo atteggiamento è alquanto diffuso, ho notato, in chi compie qualcosa di trasgressivo per la prima volta, e non si rende conto che mentre loro stanno compiendo il primo giro, ci sono tantissime persone che stanno talmente avanti che li stanno doppiando. Della serie: te sei fatta la prima scopata in tre a 28 anni. Minchia, Moana Pozzi in confronto era una verginella.


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ecco me l'avete fatta arrabbiare!
> 
> Voi "vecchie" del forum, siete delle streghe invidiose!


 
Non sono arrabbiata..... e che mi dispiace forse dovevo impostare la discussione in modo diverso....parlarmi di me....e poi porre in questione la situazione del rapporto a 3......scusate....poi sono nuova e non pensavo di venire tartassata cosi....pensavo ad una cosa più easy dove poter parlare liberamente qui siete dei colonelli della guardia di finanza cavolo!


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Problemi di salute? grazie mio padre è morto........Ho dovuto tirare avanti a stento fino a 18 anni......prima di trovarmi un lavoro........


Tu ti sei giustificata dicendo che è la mancanza diun qualcosa che ti fa comportare così.. bene ho solo dedotto.. caspita e se avesse altri problemi che farebbe????


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo sai perchè è difficile ? Te lo spiego io. Sei arrivata qui come quella che ha appena scoperto la Verità quella con la V maiuscola. Sei arrivata e, almeno a me, hai dato l'impressione di quella che è venuta a diffondere il Verbo a noi poveri comuni mortali che non ci hanno ancora capito niente, e ora ce lo spieghi tu come funzionano le cose del sesso, noi poveri cretinetti che lo facciamo ancora in due e magari solo alla missionaria. Questo atteggiamento è alquanto diffuso, ho notato, in chi compie qualcosa di trasgressivo per la prima volta, e non si rende conto che mentre loro stanno compiendo il primo giro, ci sono tantissime persone che stanno talmente avanti che li stanno doppiando. Della serie: te sei fatta la prima scopata in tre a 28 anni. Minchia, Moana Pozzi in confronto era una verginella.



Ma porca zozza, io che a 33 ancora lo fò da solo, che dovrei dire? :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a 28 egoista.....a quaranta che fai : sputi in faccia alla gente?


quello a 34

a 40 gira con il machete in borsa e si concede lo sventramento di passanti a caso

non più di 1 ogni 500, però,
almeno all'inizio
altrimenti l'assuefazione è troppo veloce


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo sai perchè è difficile ? Te lo spiego io. Sei arrivata qui come quella che ha appena scoperto la Verità quella con la V maiuscola. Sei arrivata e, almeno a me, hai dato l'impressione di quella che è venuta a diffondere il Verbo a noi poveri comuni mortali che non ci hanno ancora capito niente, e ora ce lo spieghi tu come funzionano le cose del sesso, noi poveri cretinetti che lo facciamo ancora in due e magari solo alla missionaria. Questo atteggiamento è alquanto diffuso, ho notato, in chi compie qualcosa di trasgressivo per la prima volta, e non si rende conto che mentre loro stanno compiendo il primo giro, ci sono tantissime persone che stanno talmente avanti che li stanno doppiando. Della serie: te sei fatta la prima scopata in tre a 28 anni. Minchia, Moana Pozzi in confronto era una verginella.


 
Hai ragione ho impostato malissimo il discorso..


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quello a 34
> 
> a 40 gira con il machete in borsa e si concede lo sventramento di passanti a caso
> 
> ...


 
 va be per me la discussione è chiusa


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai sempre a guardar il capello:mrgreen:


quarderei anche i peli di pube 
ma solo quelli veri

il sintetico non mi eccita :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> va be per me la discussione è chiusa


 teniamoci in contatto  e non perdiamoci di vista


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> va be per me la discussione è chiusa


 
ma come?

quello era il primo post in cui applicavo la regola del "fare come se fosse"


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma è così rilevante l'essere delle gran gnocche?
> 
> A volte quando leggo certe cose mi sento proprio una marziana.
> Io non ho mai dato troppa importanza al lato estetico. Cioè, mi piace valorizzare la mia femminilità, mi sento gratificata, lo ammetto, da alcuni complimenti maschili (ma forse ancor più da quelli femminili) e mi piace ammirare la bellezza, quando la vedo. Ma bellezza e sensualità spesso per me sono cose separate.
> ...


 Quoto!



Kid ha detto:


> Ma solo io credo che l'occhio voglia la sua (bella) parte? E' una cosa più maschile forse?


Per me la bellezza va sicuramente ammirata. Io guardo uomini e donne e ne ammiro la bellezza fisica di entrambi...
Ma per il sesso questo non è fondamentale, di solito sono attratta dalla maniglie dell'amore in un uomo, non mi dispiace la pancia...


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> da una donna le donne come me sono troie.....e poi che fanno se vedono due lesbiche, gli stimola anche a loro....Ma dai finiamola abbasso sti moralismi.......


Parla per te...a me la patata non piace :unhappy:

Io invece sono al massimo per una donna e due uomini....



Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Più rapporti intriganti per tutti!!!!!


 Per tutti...tranne per tuo marito però.
Me lo presenti allora? Magari facciamo qualcosa d'intrigante anche io e lui..



Profumodidonna ha detto:


> *ed ho avuto il coraggio di dichiarare questa mia fantasia*....


Tu non hai dichiarato un bel nulla...senza offesa eh. 



Profumodidonna ha detto:


> "legnata" più di quella di non avere la persona che amo......che desidero.....e che è sempre in me....è una tortura.....


Si, perché oltre a non avere ancora la persona che "ami", non avrai più nemmeno tutto il resto...

Per il resto io ti vedo totalmente fuori controllo e queste sono situazioni un cui si deve mantenere un forte controllo su se stessi.
Non aver avuto la persona che ami, non ti autorizza a prendere in giro una persona che è pazza di te.

Che tu abbia scoperto o no, la trasgressione, non sei altro che un'altra traditrice egoista , ne più ne meno.
Non riesco a capire che tipo di confronto tu voglia. Si certa un confronto, quando si ha bisogno di capire qualcosa, quando non si è sicuri di quello che si faccia o magari quando si fa qualcosa che non va a braccetto con i nostri ideali.
Tu non hai sensi di colpa, non te ne frega nulla di tuo marito, ti vanno bene così...è davvero inutile che tu sia qua, la tua esperienza non può essere di aiuto a nessuno,  perché tu stessa non ne stai traendo insegnamenti, non ti poni domande, non affronti nulla, aspetti il corso degli eventi e basta.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma porca zozza, io che a 33 ancora lo fò da solo, che dovrei dire? :mexican:



chi fa da sé fa per tre... quindi io e te siamo pari con Profumo, dai


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> chi fa da sé fa per tre... quindi io e te siamo pari con Profumo, dai


hihihihihihihihihihihih :up::up::up::up:


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Non riesco a capire che tipo di confronto tu voglia*. Si certa un confronto, quando si ha bisogno di capire qualcosa, quando non si è sicuri di quello che si faccia o magari quando si fa qualcosa che non va a braccetto con i nostri ideali.
> Tu non hai sensi di colpa, non te ne frega nulla di tuo marito, ti vanno bene così...è davvero inutile che tu sia qua, la tua esperienza non può essere di aiuto a nessuno, perché tu stessa non ne stai traendo insegnamenti, non ti poni domande, non affronti nulla, aspetti il corso degli eventi e basta.


Forse lei non cercava un confronto, ma semplicemente voleva condividere un'esperienza che la prende molto e le dà emozioni molto forti... a volte vediamo le nostre vicende dal nostro punto di vista, pensando che siano cose molto importanti e interessanti. Senza renderci conto che, 99 su 100, agli altri delle nostre vicende fini a se stesse non interessa poi tanto.

Condividere va bene con gli amici intimi, forse.
Da parte di sconosciuti, su un forum, è difficile avere attenzione se ci si pone in modo superficiale, come se ci si aspettasse soltanto di ricevere pacche sulle spalle.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Condividere va bene con gli amici intimi, forse.
> Da parte di sconosciuti, su un forum, è difficile avere attenzione se ci si pone in modo superficiale, come se ci si aspettasse soltanto di ricevere pacche sulle spalle.


Ecco, hai spiegato benissimo quello che intendevo dire io. :up:


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> 
> Per me la bellezza va sicuramente ammirata. Io guardo uomini e donne e ne ammiro la bellezza fisica di entrambi...
> Ma per il sesso questo non è fondamentale, di solito sono attratta dalla maniglie dell'amore in un uomo, non mi dispiace la pancia...


No no, dev'essere una cosa femminile... pure l'amante di mia moglie era bruttino. Quando lo rivelai ad una mia mamica, mi disse: si ma cristo, almeno se ti tradisco lo faccio con un figo, non per quello! :mexican:


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Forse lei non cercava un confronto, ma semplicemente voleva condividere un'esperienza che la prende molto e le dà emozioni molto forti... a volte vediamo le nostre vicende dal nostro punto di vista, pensando che siano cose molto importanti e interessanti. Senza renderci conto che, 99 su 100, agli altri delle nostre vicende fini a se stesse non interessa poi tanto.
> 
> Condividere va bene con gli amici intimi, forse.
> Da parte di sconosciuti, su un forum, è difficile avere attenzione se ci si pone in modo superficiale, come se ci si aspettasse soltanto di ricevere pacche sulle spalle.


Quoco.


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Forse lei non cercava un confronto, ma semplicemente voleva condividere un'esperienza che la prende molto e le dà emozioni molto forti... a volte vediamo le nostre vicende dal nostro punto di vista, pensando che siano cose molto importanti e interessanti. Senza renderci conto che, 99 su 100, agli altri delle nostre vicende fini a se stesse non interessa poi tanto.
> 
> Condividere va bene con gli amici intimi, forse.
> Da parte di sconosciuti, su un forum, è difficile avere attenzione se ci si pone in modo superficiale, come se ci si aspettasse soltanto di ricevere pacche sulle spalle.


Su questo hai ragione, ma forse allora dovrebbe riflettere meglio quando scrive, perché ha ben specificato di volere un confronto.


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Su questo hai ragione, ma forse allora dovrebbe riflettere meglio quando scrive, perché ha ben specificato di volere un confronto.


Eh sì. Dovrebbe.


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No no, dev'essere una cosa femminile... pure l'amante di mia moglie era bruttino. Quando lo rivelai ad una mia mamica, mi disse: si ma cristo, almeno se ti tradisco lo faccio con un figo, non per quello! :mexican:


:rotfl:

Ma daiiiii...


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Ma daiiiii...



Te giuro, c'ero rimasto veramente male. Mi sono chiesto: ma allora sono un cesso io? :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Te giuro, c'ero rimasto veramente male. Mi sono chiesto: ma allora sono un cesso io? :carneval:


:rotfl:
Oh forse aveva lei degli standard di bellezza troppo bassi e i livelli troppo alti non li percepiva. :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No no, dev'essere una cosa femminile... pure l'amante di mia moglie era bruttino. Quando lo rivelai ad una mia mamica, mi disse: *si ma cristo, almeno se ti tradisco lo faccio con un figo, non per quello! *:mexican:


 non te la prendere ma questo è un discorso che gronda qualunquismo e superficialità  : sono troppe le motivazioni che determinano un'attrazione sensuale .
di fronte a mille "fighi" si può scegliere  (eccome) un uomo meno bello ma che trasuda virilità o tanto altro


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Te giuro, c'ero rimasto veramente male. Mi sono chiesto: ma allora sono un cesso io? :carneval:


Una mia amica, single, una volta fece di tutto per portarsi a letto uno che conoscevo, che, bisogna dirlo è proprio un bel ragazzo.

Dopo il fatto la rividi alquanto incazzata.

Lei: Ma chi m'hai presentato ?
Io: Perchè ?
Lei: Sarà pure bello......ma nun balla :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non te la prendere ma questo è un discorso che gronda qualunquismo e superficialità  : sono troppe le motivazioni che determinano un'attrazione sensuale .
> di fronte a mille "fighi" si può scegliere  (eccome) un uomo meno bello ma che trasuda virilità o tanto altro


Vabbè Minerva scusa eh, non fa piacere comunque scoprire che i lnostro partner c'ha tradito con uno bruttino... sarà superficiale e qualunquista, ma avrei preferita trovarmi di fronte a un figaccione e dirgli "chapeau".


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè Minerva scusa eh, non fa piacere comunque scoprire che i lnostro partner c'ha tradito con uno bruttino... sarà superficiale e qualunquista, ma avrei preferita trovarmi di fronte a un figaccione e dirgli "chapeau".


bah ,sarà
questo mi pare ininfluente


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una mia amica, single, una volta fece di tutto per portarsi a letto uno che conoscevo, che, bisogna dirlo è proprio un bel ragazzo.
> 
> Dopo il fatto la rividi alquanto incazzata.
> 
> ...



Cari, ho capito che c'è altro oltre alla bellezza ma... scusate il termine: ci sono rimasto di merda comunque.


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No no, dev'essere una cosa femminile... pure l'amante di mia moglie era bruttino. Quando lo rivelai ad una mia mamica, mi disse: si ma cristo, almeno se ti tradisco lo faccio con un figo, non per quello! :mexican:


Va bè, almeno la tua autostima ne è uscita illesa e non temi il confronto! Io ho tradito con un tipo molto più giovane di me e piuttosto carino, ma non il solito belloccio. Sicuramente m'intrigava più a livello cerebrale che fisico.

Comunque sono cose strane, molto soggettive. La mia filosofia è cercare comunque oltre l'apparenza e dare sempre all'altro una possibilità, sospendere il giudizio e farmi sorprendere.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non te la prendere ma questo è un discorso che gronda qualunquismo e superficialità  : sono troppe le motivazioni che determinano un'attrazione sensuale .
> di fronte a mille "fighi" si può scegliere  (eccome) un uomo meno bello ma che trasuda virilità o tanto altro


Crudelia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> bah ,sarà
> questo mi pare ininfluente


Sarà ininfluente per te... già l'autostima di un tradito và a picco, se ci aggiuhgi questo fattore... :unhappy:


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Va bè, almeno la tua autostima ne è uscita illesa e non temi il confronto! Io ho tradito con un tipo molto più giovane di me e piuttosto carino, ma non il solito belloccio. Sicuramente m'intrigava più a livello cerebrale che fisico.
> 
> Comunque sono cose strane, molto soggettive. La mia filosofia è cercare comunque oltre l'apparenza e dare sempre all'altro una possibilità, sospendere il giudizio e farmi sorprendere.



Sia chiaro, io odio le gnoccolone ma oche. Ma mi cerco la gnoccolona non oca.


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Crudelia...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Appunto, m'ha dato della mezza sega! :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè Minerva scusa eh, non fa piacere comunque scoprire che i lnostro partner c'ha tradito con uno bruttino... sarà superficiale e qualunquista, ma avrei preferita trovarmi di fronte a un figaccione e dirgli "chapeau".


Magari c'aveva un big bamboo...

e che nun usciva dal colletto della camicia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> *Sarà ininfluente per te...* già l'autostima di un tradito và a picco, se ci aggiuhgi questo fattore... :unhappy:


 of course


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Magari c'aveva un big bamboo...
> 
> e che nun usciva dal colletto della camicia...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:carneval:

La vedo dura sia stato quello... mia moglie ha avuto un ex da 24 cm! 

Quindi mi sono tolto subito di testa i tarli del complesso di inferiorità!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> La vedo dura sia stato quello... mia moglie ha avuto un ex da 24 cm!
> 
> Quindi mi sono tolto subito di testa i tarli del complesso di inferiorità!


E te l'ha raccontato???

Io pure ho avuto un ex da 25 cm ma mai al mondo l'avrei raccontato al mio partner (alle mie amiche sì!!!)


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> La vedo dura sia stato quello... mia moglie ha avuto un ex da 24 cm!


Alla faccia!


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> La vedo dura sia stato quello... mia moglie ha avuto un ex da 24 cm!
> 
> Quindi mi sono tolto subito di testa i tarli del complesso di inferiorità!


Tu dici?

va' che le botte de nostalgia so' bastarde...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> E te l'ha raccontato???
> 
> Io pure ho avuto un ex da 25 cm ma mai al mondo l'avrei raccontato al mio partner (alle mie amiche sì!!!)


Per me è motivo d'orgoglio perchè non le ho mai dato motivo di rimpiangerlo! Anzi, non me ne ha mai parlato bene... ma le donne non sono affidabili quando si parla di misure...

E ora, via di flame thread! Ahahah!


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> 
> va' che le botte de nostalgia so' bastarde...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> E te l'ha raccontato???
> 
> Io pure ho avuto un ex da 25 cm ma mai al mondo l'avrei raccontato al mio partner (alle mie amiche sì!!!)


ma te se messa li' a pija' misure?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma te se messa li' a pija' misure?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


non proprio... lo diceva lui... ma direi che così, a occhio, aveva ragione...


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

_Schwanstuga.....:rotfl::rotfl:_


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non proprio... lo diceva lui... ma direi che così, a occhio, aveva ragione...


io dico che qualche cm te l'ha fregato...

comunque...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Aprile 2011)

comunque io preferisco essere tradita con una brutta che con una strafiga


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> comunque io preferisco essere tradita con una brutta che con una strafiga



Io preferirei essere tradito per una donna.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> comunque io preferisco essere tradita con una brutta che con una strafiga


e dove ci sarebbe la giustificazione "allegra" poi?:mrgreen:

va' che sarebbe piu' mentale a sto' punto e non so se ti farebbe piu' piacere cosi'...o no?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io dico che qualche cm te l'ha fregato...
> 
> comunque...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM4IL1V9FdE


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> _Schwanstuga.....:rotfl::rotfl:_


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ76H4YnvTo


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> bah ,sarà
> questo mi pare ininfluente


io riesco a capirlo

una mia amica è stata tradita con una che veriddio è proprio brutta

c'è rimasta di sale

ne ha dedotto che quel che non andava in lei non fosse la bellezza ma qualcosa di più profondo ed essenziale
le ha fatto molto male

poi è emerso che l'altra è una stronza che ha impostato la vita sul parassitismo a danno degli altri

quindi ha correttamente dedotto che il problema non era in sè stessa, ammettendo, pur con molto dolore, che suo marito è un pdm


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e dove ci sarebbe la giustificazione "allegra" poi?:mrgreen:
> 
> va' che sarebbe piu' mentale a sto' punto e non so se ti farebbe piu' piacere cosi'...o no?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



A Tesoro ti ho tradito col pensiero e me ne pento... non c'ho fatto nulla ma mi sono innamorata!

B Tesoro ti ho tradito e me ne pento... c'ho fatto tutte le posizion idel kamasutra, ma non lo amo.

Scelgo la A senza usare l'aiuto del pubblico, grazie! La accendiamo.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io preferirei essere tradito per una donna.


Anch'io....non mi sposterebbe di un cazzo...anzi sarei pure ansioso per farmela presentare...:mrgreen:

me sa che a noi e' la penetrazione che ce frega...

comunque per una donna, l'inverso credo sia meno accettabile...

o no? chiedo conferme...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io riesco a capirlo
> 
> una mia amica è stata tradita con una che veriddio è proprio brutta
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Mab (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io preferirei essere tradito per una donna.


 
Io preferirei non essere tradita :carneval:
si può??! dove si firma?!!


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anch'io....non mi sposterebbe di un cazzo...anzi sarei pure ansioso per farmela presentare...:mrgreen:
> 
> me sa che a noi e' la penetrazione che ce frega...
> 
> ...



Ma penso che ci rimarrei male uguale per un pompino sai?!?!?! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anch'io....non mi sposterebbe di un cazzo...anzi sarei pure ansioso per farmela presentare...:mrgreen:
> 
> me sa che a noi e' la penetrazione che ce frega...
> 
> ...


 ASSOLUTAMENTE INACCETTABILE!!!!!!!!!!!!
non riesco manco a pensarla una cosa del genere!


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Io preferirei non essere tradita :carneval:
> si può??! dove si firma?!!


 questo anche io! ovvio....ma non si può firmare da nessuna parte purtroppo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ASSOLUTAMENTE INACCETTABILE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> non riesco manco a pensarla una cosa del genere!


come sei antica Simy!


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> A Tesoro ti ho tradito col pensiero e me ne pento... non c'ho fatto nulla ma mi sono innamorata!
> 
> B Tesoro ti ho tradito e me ne pento... c'ho fatto tutte le posizion idel kamasutra, ma non lo amo.
> 
> Scelgo la A senza usare l'aiuto del pubblico, grazie! La accendiamo.


Ma la A e' fuori concorso, dai...non e' ancora classificabile come tradimento conclamato...

manca la consumazione...al bar...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anch'io....non mi sposterebbe di un cazzo...anzi sarei pure ansioso per farmela presentare...:mrgreen:
> 
> me sa che a noi e' la penetrazione che ce frega...
> 
> ...


Si è innacettabile, almeno per me.
Se sapessi che mi tradisce con un uomo vorrebbe dire che sono stata Sposata per anni con un uomo che non conosco. E comunque sarebbe impossibile competere, quindi significherebbe la fine della nostra unione.
Sul fatto di tradire con un uomo più attraente del proprio partner non sono d'accordo.
Quello che scatta, spesso non è legato alla bellezza.
Almeno per me è così


----------



## Mab (15 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> questo anche io! ovvio....ma non si può firmare da nessuna parte purtroppo!


 
Uffaaaaa!! Aveva ragione Lorena Bobbit!!!

io non so francamente che cosa reputo meno accettabile. Con una donna, con un uomo, con una bella, con un cesso, con una str, con un premio nobel per la pace.. bo non sono io e sono rimasta comunque fregata. Ho subito. Penso che lì per lì possa esserci uno "shock" più o meno forte.. ma passati i primi giorni la sostanza (marrone, puzzolente, consistenza variabile..) non cambia.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> come sei antica Simy!



Infatti...... :rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJxmoQJxWL8&NR=1


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma penso che ci rimarrei male uguale per un pompino sai?!?!?! :rotfl:


E che glielo farebbe a distanza co' la telecinesi?:mrgreen:

Sempre penetrazione fu'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ASSOLUTAMENTE INACCETTABILE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> non riesco manco a pensarla una cosa del genere!


Lo immaginavo...


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Uffaaaaa!! Aveva ragione Lorena Bobbit!!!
> 
> io non so francamente che cosa reputo meno accettabile. Con una donna, con un uomo, con una bella, con un cesso, con una str, con un premio nobel per la pace.. bo non sono io e sono rimasta comunque fregata. Ho subito. Penso che lì per lì possa esserci uno "shock" più o meno forte.. ma passati i primi giorni* la sostanza* (marrone, puzzolente, consistenza variabile..) *non cambia*.


 il tradimento è tale comunque


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Io preferirei non essere tradita :carneval:
> si può??! dove si firma?!!


Avanti a 300 mt.....

Dove le marmotte incartano la cioccolata...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2011)

*Se vabbè.....*

:rotfl:Allora,non credo tu sia una gran gnocca....che bisogno c'era  Di SPECIFICARLO?andiamo avanti....famiglia spendida?:rotfl::rotfl:non credo proprio....pensare che hai un cornutazzo di marito che gira con il sederino impavido dentro casa....senza sapere...non è il massimo.!!Vuoi condividere con noi la tua bisessualità ora non più latente?Siamo qui....sinceramente tranne che dire che siete belli tutti e tre...."Io non ci credo":rotfl:che fate sesso...che lui gode, cos'altro hai scritto?NULLA!Be nessuno sfintere sfranto....nessuno schiaffo con il pisello,nessuna devastazione di corpi cavernosi.....credimi già mi hai annoiato.....!!!!Un consiglio:Sarebbe carino invitare quel povero cristo di marito....magari per un squallida zaganella...chiuso nell'armadio mentre osserva con le braghe calate i vosti amplessi sessuali!!!


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si è innacettabile, almeno per me.
> Se sapessi che mi tradisce con un uomo vorrebbe dire che sono stata Sposata per anni con un uomo che non conosco. E comunque sarebbe impossibile competere, quindi significherebbe la fine della nostra unione.
> Sul fatto di tradire con un uomo più attraente del proprio partner non sono d'accordo.
> Quello che scatta, spesso non è legato alla bellezza.
> Almeno per me è così


Segnato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> ..nessuno schiaffo con il pisello


Minerva trattieniti......non ridere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Segnato...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


>


Ho preso nota ao', concordo...ui'....iawulll...

d'accordo???

e s'inkazza...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Allora,non credo tu sia una gran gnocca....che bisogno c'era Di SPECIFICARLO?andiamo avanti....famiglia spendida?:rotfl::rotfl:non credo proprio....pensare che hai un cornutazzo di marito che gira con il* sederino impavido* dentro casa....senza sapere...non è il massimo.!!Vuoi condividere con noi la tua bisessualità ora non più latente?Siamo qui....sinceramente tranne che dire che siete belli tutti e tre...."Io non ci credo":rotfl:che fate sesso...che lui gode, cos'altro hai scritto?NULLA!Be nessuno *sfintere sfranto*....nessuno schiaffo con il pisello,nessuna devastazione di corpi cavernosi.....credimi già mi hai annoiato.....!!!!Un consiglio:Sarebbe carino invitare quel povero cristo di marito....magari per un squallida zaganella...chiuso nell'armadio mentre osserva con le braghe calate i vosti amplessi sessuali!!!


 ecco....arriva oscuro e dovrò rifarmi il trucco:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ecco....arriva oscuro e dovrò rifarmi il trucco:rofl::rofl::rofl:


cambia er pannolone piuttosto...anziche' pensa' ar trucco...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cambia er pannolone piuttosto...anziche' pensa' ar trucco...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 troppo tardi:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ho preso nota ao', concordo...ui'....iawulll...
> 
> d'accordo???
> 
> ...


 
non sono incazzata, non avevo capito, sto ancora dormendo porta pazienza.......


----------



## tradito77 (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Si da parte mia si.........è brutto dirlo....ma non essendo riuscita ad avere* l'uomo che realmente amo*....in me si è scatenata questa fase....di opportunismo......cinismo.....menefreghismo.....anche dei confronti della vita stessa......





Profumodidonna ha detto:


> il dolore di nn avere ciò che voglio....mi manda fuori binario....Ho tutto...economicamente sto benissmo.....fisicamente pure.....un lavoro splendido....una famiglia splendida.......Ma.......quel qualcosa che manca.....mi ha portato al mio matrimonio di interesse e a *queste relazioni cosi particolari*.......


In varie risposte (qui sopra ho riportato 2 esempi) parli sia di sesso che amore.
Spero ti sia ben chiaro che l'amore è assai lontano da quello che stai vivendo ora. 
Tutti hanno delle trasgressioni/fantasie sesuali in testa, ma non tutti possono o vogliono viverle. Tu hai questa "fortuna" e son contento per te, però per fare questo stai rischiando di rovinare la vita ad una persona. 
Perchè non lasci libero tuo marito di vivere la sua vita e poi ti dedichi a tutte le trasgressioni che vuoi?
Il mio parere è che stai sbagliando a comportarti così e se sei una persona in gamba te ne renderai conto prima o poi e starai male.
Auguri.


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> donna al 100%


sempre dubbioso!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2011)

*Minerva*

Sinceramente:ma cosa c'è di trasgressivo?Io non scherzo mica.....personalmente far sesso con due donne a me non dice nulla....preferisco...una che vale per due....che ti annienta,che non ha limiti....altro che pieceri saffici....lo schiaffo con il pisello...è molto cool....!!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> In varie risposte (qui sopra ho riportato 2 esempi) parli sia di sesso che amore.
> Spero ti sia ben chiaro che l'amore è assai lontano da quello che stai vivendo ora.
> Tutti hanno delle trasgressioni/fantasie sesuali in testa, ma non tutti possono o vogliono viverle. Tu hai questa "fortuna" e son contento per te, però per fare questo stai rischiando di rovinare la vita ad una persona.
> Perchè non lasci libero tuo marito di vivere la sua vita e poi ti dedichi a tutte le trasgressioni che vuoi?
> ...


premesso che dire che le sta vivento dimostra la tua fiducia nel prossimo 
non lascia suo marito perchè lui c'ha il grano
l'ha detto che ci sta per interesse

oddio
è vero pure che prima ha detto che all'inizio era per amore e poi ha fatto intendere che fa quello che fa perchè ha perso il suo grande amore (ma forse si riferiva al grande amore iniziale per suo marito)

insomma non c'è nulla di certo
tranne il fatto che tromba


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente:ma cosa c'è di trasgressivo?Io non scherzo mica.....personalmente far sesso con due donne a me non dice nulla....preferisco...una che vale per due....che ti annienta,che non ha limiti....altro che pieceri saffici....*lo schiaffo con il pisello...è molto cool...*.!!:up:


per essere cool basta che sia col pisello 
o dev'essere schiaffeggiato il cul?  :saggio:


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> premesso che dire che le sta vivento dimostra la tua fiducia nel prossimo
> non lascia suo marito perchè lui c'ha il grano
> l'ha detto che ci sta per interesse
> 
> ...


Di cose certe non ne vedo.
i miei dubbi su questa persona sono molti... troppi per elencarli


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Di cose certe non ne vedo.
> i miei dubbi su questa persona sono molti... troppi per elencarli


quoto e mi correggo:

"tranne il fatto che racconta di trombare"


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto e mi correggo:
> 
> "tranne il fatto che racconta di trombare"


Certo, RACCONTA di trombare, che lo faccia poi......


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2011)

*Amore*

Racconto di trombare?A me non sembra....racconta di incontri a 3.....e basta...non ci descrive i particolari,il come il quando,dimensioni,penetrazioni...nulla...!!!


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Certo, RACCONTA di trombare, che lo faccia poi......


 
:up:


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2011)

Oscuro hai ragione.
Non ci racconta nulla, non ci rende partecipi dei suoi piaceri. ma forse è meglio così, in questo modo non deve sforzarsi ulteriormente a fantasticare.


----------



## Mab (15 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Racconto di trombare?A me non sembra....racconta di incontri a 3.....e basta...non ci descrive i particolari,il come il quando,dimensioni,penetrazioni...nulla...!!!


 
Oi.. io sono un po' poco aggiornata sul forum, premetto. ma che vi frega?! se è vero, non è vero.. tanto non cambia nulla. Magari qualcuno ha una storia simile DLui chi èèèèè?! come mai l'hai portato con teeee??! il suo ruolo mi spieghi qual'èèèèè??! io volevo incontrarti da solaaa semmai!!!) e può essergli utile parlarne.
O siamo ancora ai tempi di Chensamurai :sonar: che ci sono tensioni??!


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2011)

profumodidonna ha detto:


> adoro fantasticare kid!


infatti.....


----------



## tradito77 (15 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> premesso che dire che le sta vivento dimostra la tua fiducia nel prossimo
> non lascia suo marito perchè lui c'ha il grano
> l'ha detto che ci sta per interesse
> 
> ...


Se è qui vermente per confrontarsi, volevo farle capire che per me è una pessima persona. Ora si gode il suo momento, ma prima o poi certi comportamenti si pagano.
Se è qui per fare il circo, mi dispiace per lei perchè vuol dire che è messa molto ma molto male e c'è ben poco da fare per quei 2 neuroni che le restano.
Per il resto, penso che tutti possano permettersi una trasgressione del genere nella vita (al massimo basta pagare... :mrgreen.
Ma avere accanto la persona che sia ama va oltre certe cose.


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2011)

*Gas*

Appunto gas...non c'è traccia di una sana carnalità....nessuno pioggia d'oro....!Comunque aspettiamo...magari ci racconto qualcosa in più!!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2011)

*Mab*

Mab...parla di trasgressione...di emozioni forti....a me non mi sembra....tutto qui...!Cmq a me gli avvocati non son mai stati troppo simapatici!!!


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Racconto di trombare?A me non sembra....racconta di incontri a 3.....e basta...non ci descrive i particolari,il come il quando,dimensioni,penetrazioni...nulla...!!!


ma se ti dico: sai, l'altro giorno ho trombato con uno e ieri con 2
comunque racconto di trombare
se invece ti dico: sai, l'altro giorno ho trombato, eravamo in 15 ho fatto così e cosà e poi cosù e cosè ecc.
racconto una trombata nei dettagli

l'abbiamo inibita pora stella

chi non le crede
chi vuole i dettagli

lei magari pensava che le avremmo detto brava, 
fatto una standing ovation, 
inserito la sua vicenda in un fenomeno socio-evolutivo con richiami politico filosofici e chiari riflessi derivanti da un contesto mediatico globalizzante teso alla disgrezione di valori obsolescenti

porellllla!


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Se è qui vermente per confrontarsi, volevo farle capire che per me è una pessima persona. Ora si gode il suo momento, ma prima o poi certi comportamenti si pagano.
> Se è qui per fare il circo, mi dispiace per lei perchè vuol dire che è messa molto ma molto male e c'è ben poco da fare per quei *2 neuroni* che le restano.
> Per il resto, penso che tutti possano permettersi una trasgressione del genere nella vita (al massimo basta pagare... :mrgreen.
> *Ma avere accanto la persona che sia ama va oltre certe cose*.


 
il secondo non era suo :carneval:

sei crudele: lei ha perso il suo grande amore


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2011)

*Amore*

Appunto....pensa a quel povero marito a casa...mentre qualcuno maramaldeggia dietro i glutei sfranti di PROFUMO DI DONNA....!!!:carneval:


----------



## Mab (15 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mab...parla di trasgressione...di emozioni forti....a me non mi sembra....tutto qui...!Cmq a me gli avvocati non son mai stati troppo simapatici!!!


 
mmmm... a me sì, ma non mi sembra questo il punto. Questa è sposata, ha la mia età, e ha bisogno di trasgressioni. 
è una cosa che stride.. poi dopo 20 anni di matrimonio che fai?!
Se è un matrimonio di interesse, mettiamovi fine, non vorrei essere troppo cinica ma, tanto un po' di alimenti le toccano ugualmente, vorrà dire che si tirerà su le maniche per mantenere il tenore di vita. Poi, per entrambi, si apre un futuro di nuove possibilità, dove l'eccitante non è il trasgredire ma il vivere.


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Oi.. io sono un po' poco aggiornata sul forum, premetto. ma che vi frega?! se è vero, non è vero.. tanto non cambia nulla. Magari qualcuno ha una storia simile DLui chi èèèèè?! come mai l'hai portato con teeee??! il suo ruolo mi spieghi qual'èèèèè??! io volevo incontrarti da solaaa semmai!!!) e può essergli utile parlarne.
> O siamo ancora ai tempi di Chensamurai :sonar: che ci sono tensioni??!


Qualcuno magari ha storie simili, ma di certo non le viene a raccontare quà.
Il piacere della trasgressione esiste in ognuno di noi, c'è chi ce l'ha più celato mentre ad altri meno. Ma credo che tutti, di entrambi i sessi, abbiano provato l'eccitazione trasgredendo.


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2011)

*Mab*

Parole sante!!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....pensa a quel povero marito a casa...mentre qualcuno maramaldeggia dietro i *glutei sfranti* di PROFUMO DI DONNA....!!!:carneval:




a 28 anni? 



:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> mmmm... a me sì, ma non mi sembra questo il punto. Questa è sposata, ha la mia età, e ha bisogno di trasgressioni.
> è una cosa che stride.. *poi dopo 20 anni di matrimonio che fai?!*
> Se è un matrimonio di interesse, mettiamovi fine, non vorrei essere troppo cinica ma, tanto un po' di alimenti le toccano ugualmente, vorrà dire che si tirerà su le maniche per mantenere il tenore di vita. Poi, per entrambi, si apre un futuro di nuove possibilità, dove l'eccitante non è il trasgredire ma il vivere.


 
 squarti i passanti in modalità random

tutto il resto quoto :up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2011)

*Amore*

Amore sfranti dalla noia.....spero!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Il piacere della trasgressione esiste in ognuno di noi, c'è chi ce l'ha più celato mentre ad altri meno. Ma credo che tutti, di entrambi i sessi, abbiano provato l'eccitazione trasgredendo.


 Quoto! :up:


----------



## Mab (15 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Qualcuno magari ha storie simili, ma di certo non le viene a raccontare quà.
> Il piacere della trasgressione esiste in ognuno di noi, c'è chi ce l'ha più celato mentre ad altri meno. Ma credo che tutti, di entrambi i sessi, abbiano provato l'eccitazione trasgredendo.


 
Ovvio. Ma perchè non dovrebbe raccontarlo qua?!
Sai la prima volta che ho digitato "tradimento" ed è comparso questo forum pensavo che avrei spiato un gruppo di traditori a confronto. Il mio era un bisogno molto generale, una paura del tradimento che mi porto dietro da anni per via di vicende personali e familiari (insomma son venuta qui e mi son preparata alle nuove corna, che donna previdente!), e sono stata piacevolmente sorpresa di trovare traditi e traditori insieme, è stato molto molto utile per me. 
Ci sono i classici PDM (il mio ex per esempio!!!), ma credo che una ragazza della mia età in questa situazione venga qui non solo a raccontare un'esperienza hot, ma anche a cercare conferme (tipo: sono in un matrimonio senza amore, ho rinunciato al mio vero amore, faccio sesso a tre.. ditemi che sono ganza vi prego!!!!). A me fa anche tenerezza in un certo modo (col marito invece sono solidale)


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Ovvio. Ma perchè non dovrebbe raccontarlo qua?!
> Sai la prima volta che ho digitato "tradimento" ed è comparso questo forum pensavo che avrei spiato un gruppo di traditori a confronto. Il mio era un bisogno molto generale, una paura del tradimento che mi porto dietro da anni per via di vicende personali e familiari (insomma son venuta qui e mi son preparata alle nuove corna, che donna previdente!), e sono stata piacevolmente sorpresa di trovare traditi e traditori insieme, è stato molto molto utile per me.
> Ci sono i classici PDM (il mio ex per esempio!!!), ma credo che una ragazza della mia età in questa situazione venga qui non solo a raccontare un'esperienza hot, ma anche a cercare conferme (tipo: sono in un matrimonio senza amore, ho rinunciato al mio vero amore, faccio sesso a tre.. ditemi che sono ganza vi prego!!!!). A me fa anche tenerezza in un certo modo (col marito invece sono solidale)


se a 28 anni ha bisogno di fare e/o raccontare sesso a 3 per farti dire che sei ganza da degli sconosciuti ...
mi fai una gran pena

e potrei argomentare il perchè
ma sarebbe lungo 
e per un ragioniere ultra50enne scarsamente interessante


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io riesco a capirlo
> 
> una mia amica è stata tradita con una che veriddio è proprio brutta
> 
> ...


ho letto a sprazzi sto thread ma questo lo incornicerei :carneval: (scusa per la faccina)


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> In varie risposte (qui sopra ho riportato 2 esempi) parli sia di sesso che amore.
> Spero ti sia ben chiaro che l'amore è assai lontano da quello che stai vivendo ora.
> Tutti hanno delle trasgressioni/fantasie sesuali in testa, ma non tutti possono o vogliono viverle. Tu hai questa "fortuna" e son contento per te, però per fare questo stai rischiando di rovinare la vita ad una persona.
> Perchè non lasci libero tuo marito di vivere la sua vita e poi ti dedichi a tutte le trasgressioni che vuoi?
> ...


 
Grazie mille.....


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Comunque per me la discussione è chiusa siete tutti bravi a criticare............e mi dispiace.....grazie a tutti per i vostri consigli.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ho letto a sprazzi sto thread ma questo lo incornicerei :carneval: (scusa per la faccina)


dirò di più

spesso ci si interroga, anche qui, se sia meglio o peggio il tradimento per sesso o quello per innamoramento
il discorso penso sia analogo a quello con amante brutto o bello

se ti innamori, nella percezione almeno iniziale del tradito (lo so da me che la realtà è diversa), fai una "scelta" che presuppone un confronto da cui il partner esce perdente
se invece tradisci per sesso, magari proclamando il tuo amore per il tradito, dimostri che nonostante l'amore che dichiari non lo rispetti e non te ne frega molto che possa soffrire

alla fine della fiera, qual'è peggio?

entrambe miiiii


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Comunque per me la discussione è chiusa siete tutti bravi a criticare............e mi dispiace.....grazie a tutti per i vostri consigli.


E tu invece in cosa sei brava? 
E far la scoperta dell'acqua calda? 

Ancora non mi è molto chiaro cosa voglia tu qua, il raccontare una storia del genere mi sembra alquanto inutile.


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E tu invece in cosa sei brava?
> E far la scoperta dell'acqua calda?
> 
> Ancora non mi è molto chiaro cosa voglia tu qua, il raccontare una storia del genere mi sembra alquanto inutile.


 
Oddio che siete permalosi quiiii mamma mia!!!!!!! Non si può discutere


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

visto che la mia storia risulta ai vostri occhi ridicola e inutile almeno per piacere qualcuno mi dica come posso chiudere il post? Grazie mille


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> visto che la mia storia risulta ai vostri occhi ridicola e inutile almeno per piacere qualcuno mi dica come posso chiudere il post? Grazie mille


basta che scrivi all'admin....


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> visto che la mia storia risulta ai vostri occhi ridicola e inutile almeno per piacere qualcuno mi dica come posso chiudere il post? Grazie mille


 il post lo può chiudere solo Admin....


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E tu invece in cosa sei brava?
> E far la scoperta dell'acqua calda?
> 
> Ancora non mi è molto chiaro cosa voglia tu qua, il raccontare una storia del genere mi sembra alquanto inutile.


 :up:


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> basta che scrivi all'admin....


 
Ok grazie!!!


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> visto che la mia storia risulta ai vostri occhi ridicola e inutile almeno per piacere qualcuno mi dica come posso chiudere il post? Grazie mille


Pure te mica scherzi però in quanto a essere permalosa :mrgreen:

Non c'è bisogno di chiudere il post, ti si è solo fatto notare che per come lo hai impostato tu è poco....come dire....utile.....lascia poco spazio ad un qualsivoglia contradditorio....però, se leggi bene, in 33 pagine non è che ti si sia solo dato addosso....poi, come dicono a Cambridge....fà come te pare


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Oddio che siete permalosi quiiii mamma mia!!!!!!! Non si può discutere


Veramente l'unica che sembra permalosa sei tu...


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure te mica scherzi però in quanto a essere permalosa :mrgreen:
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di chiudere il post, ti si è solo fatto notare che per come lo hai impostato tu è poco....come dire....utile.....lascia poco spazio ad un qualsivoglia contradditorio....però, se leggi bene, in 33 pagine non è che ti si sia solo dato addosso....poi, come dicono a Cambridge....fà come te pare





Eliade ha detto:


> Veramente l'unica che sembra permalosa sei tu...


 Quoto entrambi!


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2011)

Sai che c'è? Che questo sito si chiama "tradimento.net": Il fatto che tu tradisca tuo marito è talmente in sottofondo che il resto del thread perde appunto la sua efficacia. Magari potevi postarlo in "amore e sesso" così lì se ne poteva discutere, ma qui mi pare, appunto, inutile.
Non parli del fatto che tradisci ma solo che trasgredisci (cosa poi?) insomma, se per te fare sesso a 3 è una trasgressione, lo potresti fare con o senza marito e senza tradire, no?


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Sai che c'è? Che questo sito si chiama "tradimento.net": Il fatto che tu tradisca tuo marito è talmente in sottofondo che il resto del thread perde appunto la sua efficacia. Magari potevi postarlo in "amore e sesso" così lì se ne poteva discutere, ma qui mi pare, appunto, inutile.
> Non parli del fatto che tradisci ma solo che trasgredisci (cosa poi?) insomma, se per te fare sesso a 3 è una trasgressione, lo potresti fare con o senza marito e senza tradire, no?


Ma infatti essendo "nuova" non sapevo di poter postarlo in amore e sesso......ho mandato una mail admin per chiudere il post dato che è inutile.


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2011)

ok, poi se vorrai parlare "anche" del fatto che tradisci tuo marito ecc... siamo cmq qua ad accoglierti 
ma ripeto, non te la prendere, avrai penso letto altri 3D nella sezione "confessionale" e avrai notato che hanno argomenti piuttosto variegati ma cmq posti in maniera più in forma di discussione che di proclama.


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ok, poi se vorrai parlare "anche" del fatto che tradisci tuo marito ecc... siamo cmq qua ad accoglierti
> ma ripeto, non te la prendere, avrai penso letto altri 3D nella sezione "confessionale" e avrai notato che hanno argomenti piuttosto variegati ma cmq posti in maniera più in forma di discussione che di proclama.


Si esatto.....ho sbagliato io l'impostazione.....e nn pensavo il forum fosse insomma cosi....preciso....e scrupoloso......tutto qui....cmq ti ringrazio.....come vedi ci sono toni e toni per scrivere le cose....grazie mille.....


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2011)

Scusa, mi paere una idea, ma tu non hai mai provato a far trasgredire con te tuo marito??? Cioè lui te ed un'altra??? Cioè fai felice il tuo avvocato e quello stronzone di tuo marito no???? E che cazzo!!!


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa, mi paere una idea, ma tu non hai mai provato a far trasgredire con te tuo marito??? Cioè lui te ed un'altra??? Cioè fai felice il tuo avvocato e quello stronzone di tuo marito no???? E che cazzo!!!


 
Assolutamente mio marito nn potrebbe condividere un rapporto del genere.....è molto abitudinario.....


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Si esatto.....ho sbagliato io l'impostazione.....e nn pensavo il forum fosse insomma cosi....preciso....e scrupoloso......tutto qui....cmq ti ringrazio.....come vedi ci sono toni e toni per scrivere le cose....grazie mille.....


di niente 
che poi il forum non ha delle regole vere e proprie, solo che di solito chi si approccia qui lo fa perché ha un forte disagio, o comunque vuole capire e andare a fondo alla propria situazione. Non tutti eh? anzi, ci sono anche i lothar :rotfl:
in ogni caso tu scrivi e chiedi e non demordere che ci si diverte anche parecchio :up:


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> di niente
> che poi il forum non ha delle regole vere e proprie, solo che di solito chi si approccia qui lo fa perché ha un forte disagio, o comunque vuole capire e andare a fondo alla propria situazione. Non tutti eh? anzi, ci sono anche i lothar :rotfl:
> in ogni caso tu scrivi e chiedi e non demordere che ci si diverte anche parecchio :up:


 
Grazie grazie mille per avermi messo a mio agio almeno


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Assolutamente mio marito nn potrebbe condividere un rapporto del genere.....è molto abitudinario.....


Potrebbe sorprenderti...che ne sai ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Potrebbe sorprenderti...che ne sai ? :mrgreen:


Quoto!


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Potrebbe sorprenderti...che ne sai ? :mrgreen:


Più di una volta....gli ho lasciato intendere la cosa....ma lui nulla....non ne vuole sapere..........Appena prendiamo certi argomenti dice che sono troppo giovane e non capisco.......e che mi lascio troppo prendere dalle fantasie


----------



## lothar57 (15 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io riesco a capirlo
> 
> una mia amica è stata tradita con una che veriddio è proprio brutta
> 
> ...


E'una cosa vera,molti uomini hanno l'amante che e'peggio della moglie,
perche'alle volte basta il cambiare,vedere davanti un'altro viso,nel mio caso dico champagne tutti i giorni stufa un po'.viene voglia dell'albana,ogni tanto..


----------



## lothar57 (15 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> di niente
> che poi il forum non ha delle regole vere e proprie, solo che di solito chi si approccia qui lo fa perché ha un forte disagio, o comunque vuole capire e andare a fondo alla propria situazione. Non tutti eh? anzi, ci sono anche i lothar :rotfl:
> in ogni caso tu scrivi e chiedi e non demordere che ci si diverte anche parecchio :up:


Amico mi hai evocato???Si??allora scrivi Lothar.non lothar.....tanto per capirci,io non ho tempo per le discussioni filosofiche,non so'se capisci...


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Più di una volta....gli ho lasciato intendere la cosa....ma lui nulla....non ne vuole sapere..........Appena prendiamo certi argomenti dice *che sono troppo giovane *e non capisco.......e che mi lascio troppo prendere dalle fantasie


Ma lui è molto più grande di te? 

Perà lo quoto, ti lasci troppo prendere dalle fantasie..:condom:


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'una cosa vera,molti *uomini hanno l'amante che e'peggio della moglie,*
> perche'alle volte basta il cambiare,vedere davanti un'altro viso,nel mio caso dico champagne tutti i giorni stufa un po'.viene voglia dell'albana,ogni tanto..


cribbio dire che l'amante è peggio della moglie... significa che comunque una grande reputazione della moglie non si ha.... 
Cioè peggio insinua comunque un negativo.. anche se peggiore.. non so se mi spiego..  :-(


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma lui è molto più grande di te?
> 
> Perà lo quoto, ti lasci troppo prendere dalle fantasie..:condom:


 
si lui 20 anni più di me.......e credetemi si sentono


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> si lui 20 anni più di me.......e credetemi si sentono


Stica complimenti.... senza offesa eh... cioè bho... sarà che so verso la metà della mia via.. ma quei pochi citrulli che mi cercano hanno 10 anni meno di me.. come fai con uno di 20 anni più grande di te? non gli puzza il fiato? o lo ami?
Ops...


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Stica complimenti.... senza offesa eh... cioè bho... sarà che so verso la metà della mia via.. ma quei pochi citrulli che mi cercano hanno 10 anni meno di me.. come fai con uno di 20 anni più grande di te? non gli puzza il fiato? o lo ami?
> Ops...


 
 no nn lo amo.....ci sto per interesse.......(ovvio che gli voglio bene) ma non lo amo.......e non gli puzza il fiato ahahahahahhah


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> no nn lo amo.....ci sto per interesse.......(ovvio che gli voglio bene) ma non lo amo.......e non gli puzza il fiato ahahahahahhah


ma cara ragazza lascialo e viviti la tua vita in libertà, ma chi te lo fa fare?!?!!?
chi è questo, mister b.? :rotfl:


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> no nn lo amo.....ci sto per interesse.......(ovvio che gli voglio bene) ma non lo amo.......e non gli puzza il fiato ahahahahahhah


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> no nn lo amo.....ci sto per interesse.......(ovvio che gli voglio bene) ma non lo amo.......e non gli puzza il fiato ahahahahahhah


Mi definiresti meglio, _ci stò per interesse_.....m'interessa stà cosa....


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi definiresti meglio, _ci stò per interesse_.....m'interessa stà cosa....


interessi = bella vita, soldi........vizi....


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> si lui 20 anni più di me.......e credetemi si sentono


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...allora aspetta un momento!Tu 28 anni, lui 48, sei sposata da 5 anni, vuol dire tu 23 lui 43.....

Scusa eh, io non vorrei dirti nulla, ne insinuare il dubbio ma sei sicura che lui non faccia le stesse cose che fai tu?? 
No perché da quello che ti risponde quando tu gliene parli, non mi sembra così abitudinario, ma piuttosto che sappia quel che dice.


PS Sono sempre più convinta che una così grande differenza di età difficilmente unisca due persone! Sono davvero rari i casi in cui questa differenza non si sente...


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 
))))


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> interessi = bella vita, soldi........vizi....


Beh, questo si che è importante....


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...allora aspetta un momento!Tu 28 anni, lui 48, sei sposata da 5 anni, vuol dire tu 23 lui 43.....
> 
> Scusa eh, io non vorrei dirti nulla, ne insinuare il dubbio ma sei sicura che lui non faccia le stesse cose che fai tu??
> No perché da quello che ti risponde quando tu gliene parli, non mi sembra così abitudinario, ma piuttosto che sappia quel che dice.
> ...


 
Ovvio che ha più esperienza di me anagraficamente parlando.....Mha! Guarda non credo....è pazzo di me.....io sono il suo punto di forza.....il suo successo in parte lo deve anche a me.....anche lavorativamente parlando.......


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh, questo si che è importante....


 
Lo so sono cinica.......ma ho cercato tanto il benessere economico con gli anni che adesso nn posso rinunciarci....


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Ovvio che ha più esperienza di me anagraficamente parlando.....Mha! Guarda non credo....è pazzo di me.....io sono il suo punto di forza.....il suo successo in parte lo deve anche a me.....anche lavorativamente parlando.......


Sarà, ma da come ti risponde:
-o sa il fatto suo
-o ti reputa una bimba immatura


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> interessi = bella vita, soldi........vizi....


Io lo so che adesso ti offenderai, dirai che qui sono tutti permalosi, etc etc etc.......

Partendo dal presupposto che ognuno è liberissimo di vivere la propria vita come meglio crede e l'unico che su questa terra aveva il diritto di giudicare è stato messo in croce un paio di mila anni fa.................

ma da come ti poni io ti percepisco come un ammasso di carne attorno alla passera.........e, proprio per questo motivo.........

SIANO BENEDETTE LE ESCORT RISPETTO A QUELLE COME TE.........


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Lo so sono cinica.......ma ho cercato tanto il benessere economico con gli anni che adesso nn posso rinunciarci....


Evidentemente, però, il raggiungere questo benessere economico non ti ha dato la serenità di vita: ne è valsa la pena?
Ti stai addentrando in una vita da schifo.
Prima o poi anche quella trasgressione non ti soddisferà più (prima o poi saprai vita, morte e miracoli, di quei due) e allora cercherai una trasgressione ancora più forte.


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io lo so che adesso ti offenderai, dirai che qui sono tutti permalosi, etc etc etc.......
> 
> Partendo dal presupposto che ognuno è liberissimo di vivere la propria vita come meglio crede e l'unico che su questa terra aveva il diritto di giudicare è stato messo in croce un paio di mila anni fa.................
> 
> ...


rispetto la tua idea......tranquillo.....pensala come vuoi......


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Evidentemente, però, il raggiungere questo benessere economico non ti ha dato la serenità di vita: ne è valsa la pena?
> Ti stai addentrando in una vita da schifo.
> Prima o poi anche quella trasgressione non ti soddisferà più (prima o poi saprai vita, morte e miracoli, di quei due) e allora cercherai una trasgressione ancora più forte.


 ti quoto! :up:

che tristezza ragazzi...........


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

Bhe almeno esistono casi RUBY italiane.. e senza dover andare in tribunale.. stica.. 
uffa che madre natura nun mi ha fatto figa!!!!
Quanto starei meglio ora...


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Bhe almeno esistono casi RUBY italiane.. e senza dover andare in tribunale.. stica..
> uffa che madre natura nun mi ha fatto figa!!!!
> Quanto starei meglio ora...


                    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Prima o poi anche quella trasgressione non ti soddisferà più (prima o poi saprai vita, morte e miracoli, di quei due) e allora cercherai una trasgressione ancora più forte.


Ma fra qualache anno le tette cominceranno a sentire l'effetto della legge di gravità; e magari le chiappe esplodere così tanto in larghezza che ci si potrbbebbe mettere la targa per indicarne la provincia; e l'avvocato gran figo magari a casa con la moglie ci invita la nuova tirocinante.

Non voglio dire che la donna ha una scadenza, ma se punti tutto esclusivamente su tette e culo alla fine quella che prende il tuo posto la trovi.

Ripeto che io non condanno affatto chi conduce un tipo di vita come quello che descrive Profumodidonna, anzi, sono più per il: "Ti piace ? Non fai del male a nessuno (oddio ci sarebbe il marito ma non sarebbe certo la prima e tantomeno l'ultima), e allora fallo".

Ma in questo caso io percepisco proprio un _prodotto da consumare preferibilmente entro il _

Magari è proprio lei che vuole apparire in questo modo....bho....


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> si lui 20 anni più di me.......e credetemi si sentono





Profumodidonna ha detto:


> no nn lo amo.....ci sto per interesse.......(ovvio che gli voglio bene) ma non lo amo.......e non gli puzza il fiato ahahahahahhah


quindi per capire, riflettiamo: lui per te ha la figura di un padre, ti permette di vivere nell'agio e ti adora, tu disponi liberamente di tutto ciò.
solo che ti va stretto e quindi ti "ribelli" trasgredendo e tradendolo. Poi non lo ami, quindi immagino che tutta la bella vita che fai non ti basta, ti manca qualcosa. Ma questo qualcosa, purtroppo o per fortuna, non si compra 

cmq mi pare di capire che tu stai bene così, non hai sensi di colpa né verso tuo marito né verso te stessa, insomma te la godi e vivi alla giornata, giusto?


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma fra qualache anno le tette cominceranno a sentire l'effetto della legge di gravità; e magari le chiappe esplodere così tanto in larghezza che ci si potrbbebbe mettere la targa per indicarne la provincia; e l'avvocato gran figo magari a casa con la moglie ci invita la nuova tirocinante.
> 
> Non voglio dire che la donna ha una scadenza, ma se punti tutto esclusivamente su tette e culo alla fine quella che prende il tuo posto la trovi.
> 
> ...


Tubaaaa......è un quarto d'ora che misuro la pendenza di tette e culo, dopo aver letto il tuo post! XD

Però hai ragione... :unhappy:
Perché non so nata figa??
Madre natura le ha dato tutto, tranne l'uomo che ama...eh la miseria, mi accontenterei del 48enne pazzo di me. :unhappy:   :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Madre natura le ha dato tutto, tranne l'uomo che ama...


E' stata un pò avara anche in un altro senso


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' stata un pò avara anche in un altro senso


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2011)

Hai 28 anni, il massimo che hai fatto nella vita è sesso a 3... ripigliati che così diventi una invornita assuda. Tuo marito è pazzo di te...ora, quando troverà na figonza con tette e culo più interessanti del tuo (oh, gli anni passano!) tu sarai da  rottamare e non te lo dico per gufarti, ma perchè è quello che succederà alla mia prima ex, tra pochi anni arriverà alla data di scadenza conoscendo il tizio.


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai 28 anni, il massimo che hai fatto nella vita è sesso a 3... ripigliati che così diventi una invornita assuda. Tuo marito è pazzo di te...ora, quando troverà na figonza con tette e culo più interessanti del tuo (oh, gli anni passano!) tu sarai da  rottamare e non te lo dico per gufarti, ma perchè è quello che succederà alla mia prima ex, tra pochi anni arriverà alla data di scadenza conoscendo il tizio.


Non è che vorrei dire nulla ma, per quando a profumodi cadranno tette e culo, il marito sarà talmente in la con gli anni da poter fare ben poco con una più giovane. :nuke:

Però quoto la prima frase. :unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è che vorrei dire nulla ma, per quando a profumodi cadranno tette e culo, il marito sarà talmente in la con gli anni da poter fare ben poco con una più giovane. :nuke:


Posso fare un post maschilista che più maschilista non si può e che forse mi attirerà addosso gli strali di mezzo universo femminile del forum ? 

Vabbè, siccome mi piace il rischio lo faccio :mrgreen:

Siccome il marito a quanto pare è bello impaccato di soldi, una squinzietta come l'attuale moglie la trova pure a 60 anni (Premier Docet), magari non ci farà niente, magari sarà una badante ucraina 20 enne che gli farà vedere le tette mentre lo accudisce e lui sarà tutto contento. E allora lo sai che c'è, prima di morire me la sposo e le intesto pure tutto....alla badante ovviamente, l'altra si facesse mantenere, se ci riesce, dall'avvocato.....altrimenti ci stanno sempre i porno per gli over anta....


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Posso fare un post maschilista che più maschilista non si può e che forse mi attirerà addosso gli strali di mezzo universo femminile del forum ?
> 
> Vabbè, siccome mi piace il rischio lo faccio :mrgreen:
> 
> Siccome il marito a quanto pare è bello impaccato di soldi, una squinzietta come l'attuale moglie la trova pure a 60 anni (Premier Docet), magari non ci farà niente, magari sarà una badante ucraina 20 enne che gli farà vedere le tette mentre lo accudisce e lui sarà tutto contento. E allora lo sai che c'è, prima di morire me la sposo e le intesto pure tutto....alla badante ovviamente, l'altra si facesse mantenere, se ci riesce, dall'avvocato.....altrimenti ci stanno sempre i porno per gli over anta....


piuttosto realistico


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> piuttosto realistico


Minerva bella...me lo faresti un piacere....che ancora non se ne è accorto nessuno e magari passa inosservato....mi correggi quell'obbrobrio che ho scritto nel mio post e che è finito nel tuo quote......? 

I owe you one


----------



## tradito77 (15 Aprile 2011)

Vorrei chiedere a Profumodidonna, se c'è ancora, se col marito non hanno in progetto figli o comunque come vede la sua vita col marito fra 10, 20, 30... anni.
Solo per curiosità.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tesoro caro non sai che vedere due donne 'all'''opera''per un uomo e stra eccitante??E'la la piu'bella fantasia erotica che esista per noi uomini,sfido chiunque a negare..ecco li'non sarei geloso..l'ammetto


Quando ho visto quella cosa...
Mi sono così commosso che mi sono scese le lacrime agli occhi...ed ero incantato e cercavo di assorbire tutto quel che vedevo...e mi dicevo...ma guarda che roba...così "loro" amano essere toccate...na roba fantastica...un paradiso...un eden!


----------



## Sterminator (15 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando ho visto quella cosa...
> Mi sono così commosso che mi sono scese le lacrime agli occhi...ed ero incantato e cercavo di assorbire tutto quel che vedevo...e mi dicevo...ma guarda che roba...così "loro" amano essere toccate...na roba fantastica...un paradiso...un eden!


Poi hai spento er videoregistratore e sei ito in bagno de corsa.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ogni tanto lo propongo a mia  moglie,lei risponde....ok..lo facciamo..organizza,pero'aggiunge...prima ti voglio vedere io con un maschio....e tutto l'ardore termina all'istante,quindi non se ne fara'mai niente,purtroppo.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Dai mi offro io per fare il maschio...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Poi come nostri accordi le diciamo...guarda ci abbiamo provato ma non ci tira per niente...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Poi magari è lei che ci salta addosso a tutti e due...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Non sono il sogno....penso soltanto che....far sesso a tre stimoli moltissime fantasie....del resto è davvero bello veder godere sia un uomo che una donna e dominarli in un certo senso!


Nei giochini a 3 c'è sempre una persona che guida no?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Non sono un moralista, tutt'altro,  ma il mio dubbio sul sesso della persona che scrive, deriva dal fatto che si può trasgredire in qualunque modo ma la cosa non viene resa pubblica. In particolar modo se donna, perchè la donna normalmente è più restia a dichiarare certi gusti o tendenze.
> Per cui ritengo che sia una grande str0nz4t4 inventata


Maddai...cosa credi?
Anche le donne sai ne sparano tante eh?
A parole hanno tutti gli uomini del mondo che gli corrono dietro..a parole...ma nei fatti...ricevono anche loro dei sonori due di picche eh?
Mah...una volta ad una cena...due si sono messe a confrontarsi su quale "porcata" più trasgressiva avevano fatto con un uomo...io mi imbarazzo e guardo ad una terza...che stava anche lei in silenzio...comincio a parlare con lei...poi lei mi fa...portami via di qua...e io...ok...
Appunto questa taceva.
Ma di quanto lei fece con me, non riuscirei a parlarne, nè a scriverne.
Però era la sfigatella del momento...già...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma è così rilevante l'essere delle gran gnocche?
> 
> A volte quando leggo certe cose mi sento proprio una marziana.
> Io non ho mai dato troppa importanza al lato estetico. Cioè, mi piace valorizzare la mia femminilità, mi sento gratificata, lo ammetto, da alcuni complimenti maschili (ma forse ancor più da quelli femminili) e mi piace ammirare la bellezza, quando la vedo. Ma bellezza e sensualità spesso per me sono cose separate.
> ...


La sensualità.:up::up::up:
Essa è come la troiaggine: un dono degli dei.
Ma se una mi piace, a prescindere da come è fatta, ipso facto diventa una gran gnocca.
E decido io chi è una gran gnocca per me.
E non Novella 3000.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ecco me l'avete fatta arrabbiare!
> 
> Voi "vecchie" del forum, siete delle streghe invidiose!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...sono le ultime carampane no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Dai sono in via di estinzione:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Posso fare un post maschilista che più maschilista non si può e che forse mi attirerà addosso gli strali di mezzo universo femminile del forum ?
> 
> Vabbè, siccome mi piace il rischio lo faccio :mrgreen:
> 
> Siccome il marito a quanto pare è bello impaccato di soldi, una squinzietta come l'attuale moglie la trova pure a 60 anni (Premier Docet), magari non ci farà niente, magari sarà una badante ucraina 20 enne che gli farà vedere le tette mentre lo accudisce e lui sarà tutto contento. E allora lo sai che c'è, prima di morire me la sposo e le intesto pure tutto....alla badante ovviamente, l'altra si facesse mantenere, se ci riesce, dall'avvocato.....altrimenti ci stanno sempre i porno per gli over anta....


Non ci ho pensato, ma davvero piuttosto realistico...

Niente...allora è già stato tutto scritto...avanti il prossimo...:aereo:


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ci ho pensato, ma davvero piuttosto realistico...
> 
> Niente...allora *è già stato tutto scritto*...avanti il prossimo...:aereo:


 la vita è sorprendente e nello stesso tempo sempre uguale.
questa segnatevela che ho avuto un attimo di genio


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la vita è sorprendente e nello stesso tempo sempre uguale.
> questa segnatevela che ho avuto un attimo di genio


 :up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la vita è sorprendente e nello stesso tempo sempre uguale.
> questa segnatevela che ho avuto un attimo di genio


Perché accadono raramente?


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché accadono raramente?


 che sciocca...hai ragione
normale amministrazione
(pure in rima...quante ne so:mrgreen


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che sciocca...hai ragione
> normale amministrazione
> (pure in rima...quante ne so:mrgreen


Le sai tutte! :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo sai perchè è difficile ? Te lo spiego io. Sei arrivata qui come quella che ha appena scoperto la Verità quella con la V maiuscola. Sei arrivata e, almeno a me, hai dato l'impressione di quella che è venuta a diffondere il Verbo a noi poveri comuni mortali che non ci hanno ancora capito niente, e ora ce lo spieghi tu come funzionano le cose del sesso, noi poveri cretinetti che lo facciamo ancora in due e magari solo alla missionaria. Questo atteggiamento è alquanto diffuso, ho notato, in chi compie qualcosa di trasgressivo per la prima volta, e non si rende conto che mentre loro stanno compiendo il primo giro, ci sono tantissime persone che stanno talmente avanti che li stanno doppiando. Della serie: te sei fatta la prima scopata in tre a 28 anni. Minchia, Moana Pozzi in confronto era una verginella.



Ma perchè io non vedo tutte ste cose?
Non riesco a vedere avanti o indietro...ma solo cose normali eh?
Io penso che siano cose che facciano tutti, ma che se le tengano per sè no?
SOno io allora che vivo fuori del mondo dei normali?
Cioè sesso a tre...lo praticavo all'università...
Robe normali insomma...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Forse lei non cercava un confronto, ma semplicemente voleva condividere un'esperienza che la prende molto e le dà emozioni molto forti... a volte vediamo le nostre vicende dal nostro punto di vista, pensando che siano cose molto importanti e interessanti. Senza renderci conto che, 99 su 100, agli altri delle nostre vicende fini a se stesse non interessa poi tanto.
> 
> Condividere va bene con gli amici intimi, forse.
> Da parte di sconosciuti, su un forum, è difficile avere attenzione se ci si pone in modo superficiale, come se ci si aspettasse soltanto di ricevere pacche sulle spalle.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...però a me ricorda il mio primo nipotino, quando mi raccontò di aver scoperto il sesso...ahahahaahahaha...mi raccontava di quelle cose...e io mi incazzavo da morire...perchè lui diceva...ah zio, ha fatto tutto lei, ma porc, ma porc, ma porc...poi mi fa...ma anche tu e la zia fate ste cose...e io...figliuolo...


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> cmq giusto per nn perderci il filo del discorso.....Ieri sera siamo stati insieme......e ripeto mi sento benissimo......Sono una donna e non un uomo come molti di voi pensano......ed ho avuto il coraggio di dichiarare questa mia fantasia.... buona giornata


Coraggio? Basta aprire una qualsiasi rivista o accendere la televisione...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> mmmm... a me sì, ma non mi sembra questo il punto. Questa è sposata, ha la mia età, e ha bisogno di trasgressioni.
> è una cosa che stride.. poi dopo 20 anni di matrimonio che fai?!
> Se è un matrimonio di interesse, mettiamovi fine, non vorrei essere troppo cinica ma, tanto un po' di alimenti le toccano ugualmente, vorrà dire che si tirerà su le maniche per mantenere il tenore di vita. Poi, per entrambi, si apre un futuro di nuove possibilità, dove l'eccitante non è il trasgredire ma il vivere.


I matrimoni basati sul reciproco interesse sono meno fragili di quelli basati sul sentimento. Ne so qualcosa.


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I matrimoni basati sul reciproco interesse sono meno fragili di quelli basati sul sentimento. Ne so qualcosa.


Conte, da come scrive lei, l'interesse è solo da parte sua, per suo marito il matrimonio è basato sul sentimento. -.-''


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'una cosa vera,molti uomini hanno l'amante che e'peggio della moglie,
> perche'alle volte basta il cambiare,vedere davanti un'altro viso,nel mio caso dico champagne tutti i giorni stufa un po'.viene voglia dell'albana,ogni tanto..


Sante parole...parole sante amicomio!
E pensa alle nostre cantine...qua assaggia questo reciotelo...
No Lothar...lasciami stare questa Valpoliporcella...è di annata...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico mi hai evocato???Si??allora scrivi Lothar.non lothar.....tanto per capirci,io non ho tempo per le discussioni filosofiche,non so'se capisci...


Lo sappiamo sei realista e senzascrupoli. XD.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma fra qualache anno le tette cominceranno a sentire l'effetto della legge di gravità; e magari le chiappe esplodere così tanto in larghezza che ci si potrbbebbe mettere la targa per indicarne la provincia; e l'avvocato gran figo magari a casa con la moglie ci invita la nuova tirocinante.
> 
> Non voglio dire che la donna ha una scadenza, ma se punti tutto esclusivamente su tette e culo alla fine quella che prende il tuo posto la trovi.
> 
> ...


Mah Tuba, quelle davvero furbe, sanno quando è il momento di ritirarsi dalla scena, e come poter vivere alla grande fino alla fine dei loro giorni...
Io leggo tanto su questo 3d, il mio mitico Melvin, quando dice che quello che ci ci fa incazzare non è il nostro star male, ma il vedere quanto sta bene certa gente...
Ohi...strafiga, giovane, libertina e viziosa, sta con un uomo che stravede per lei e che è pieno di soldi...
Non sono cose da poco eh?
Io dico...beata lei!
Perchè no?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Posso fare un post maschilista che più maschilista non si può e che forse mi attirerà addosso gli strali di mezzo universo femminile del forum ?
> 
> Vabbè, siccome mi piace il rischio lo faccio :mrgreen:
> 
> Siccome il marito a quanto pare è bello impaccato di soldi, una squinzietta come l'attuale moglie la trova pure a 60 anni (Premier Docet), magari non ci farà niente, magari sarà una badante ucraina 20 enne che gli farà vedere le tette mentre lo accudisce e lui sarà tutto contento. E allora lo sai che c'è, prima di morire me la sposo e le intesto pure tutto....alla badante ovviamente, l'altra si facesse mantenere, se ci riesce, dall'avvocato.....altrimenti ci stanno sempre i porno per gli over anta....


Ma sfondi una porta aperta eh?
Brass descrive sta roba in Paprika...
Non oso dirvi che farei io se avessi una certa età e certe disponibilità economiche eh?
L'amore non si può comperare o estorcere...ma chi se ne frega dell'amore? Io voglio altre cose no?
L'amore mi ha deluso, il sesso mi ha appagato...ergo?
Munifico come non mai...una bella segretarietta tutta fighetta...eheheheeheeh...perchè no?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Conte, da come scrive lei, l'interesse è solo da parte sua, per suo marito il matrimonio è basato sul sentimento. -.-''


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA...
QUesto lo crede lei...
Uno di 48, fa credere ad una di 28 tutto quel che vuole eh?
Ti dico un'altra cosa del mio mondo...
Se io sono un affermato industriale di una certa età, mi andrebbe pure la mogliettina di rappresentanza eh?
Una sorta di Escort a 365 giorni...
Facciamo buoni affari no? Assieme...
Quante volte ho pensato che l'amore è la ricchezza dei poveri...
Quante...
Ma si cara, vieni qua, che capricetti hai da soddisfare oggi? Qua...buona buona...
Chi ti dice che un uomo, voglia a tutti i costi una compagna che sia la sua metà?
Potrebbe dirsi non ne ho bisogno...no?


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ohi...strafiga, giovane, libertina e viziosa, sta con un uomo che stravede per lei e che è pieno di soldi...
> Non sono cose da poco eh?
> Io dico...beata lei!
> Perchè no?


Infatti. Però se poi ti presenti come quella che ci ha capito tutto, fai la figa, e poi t'impermalosisci pure se qualcuno ti risponde a modo allora alzo il tiro, anche perchè, come hai anche detto tu, e come si dice dalle mie parti: "Di pagnotte nel devi mangià parecchio prima di venire a fare la figa con me".
Anzi....mi parla pure d'amore........famo che Cicciolina è vergine......

Cacchio ci ho perso la verginità con un rapporto a tre.......

E' solo l'ostentazione che non ho sopprtato in Profumodidonna...solo l'ostentazione.......


----------



## aristocat (15 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> A Tesoro ti ho tradito col pensiero e me ne pento... *non c'ho fatto nulla ma mi sono innamorata!*
> 
> B Tesoro ti ho tradito e me ne pento... c'ho fatto tutte le posizion idel kamasutra, ma non lo amo.
> 
> Scelgo la A senza usare l'aiuto del pubblico, grazie! La accendiamo.


lo sai che quando A dice così è sostanzialmente _finita_?


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> QUesto lo crede lei...
> Uno di 48, fa credere ad una di 28 tutto quel che vuole eh?
> Ti dico un'altra cosa del mio mondo...
> ...


Eh Conte, stavolta son d'accordo con te!!! Ho anche tentato di farglielo capire ma lei sembra sicura di se!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti. Però se poi ti presenti come quella che ci ha capito tutto, fai la figa, e poi t'impermalosisci pure se qualcuno ti risponde a modo allora alzo il tiro, anche perchè, come hai anche detto tu, e come si dice dalle mie parti: "Di pagnotte nel devi mangià parecchio prima di venire a fare la figa con me".
> Anzi....mi parla pure d'amore........famo che Cicciolina è vergine......
> 
> Cacchio ci ho perso la verginità con un rapporto a tre.......
> ...


Ostentazione?
Ma sai che quella la leggo sempre sottile in Bastardo Dentro?
Mah...
Sono proprio un ingenuo...
Ah come se al raduno una delle ragazze avesse detto...ehi guardate che culetto fantastico che ho io...invece voi?
Ste robe qua?
Maddai...eheheheeheheh...ha 28 anni no?
Mica ne ha 40...no?
So ragazzate...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh Conte, stavolta son d'accordo con te!!! Ho anche tentato di farglielo capire ma lei sembra sicura di se!


Ma cucciola, lei è acconcia alla bisogna no?
Eh si lui MI AMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....pensate mi ha appena comperato un trilogy...è ammooreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
Mentre lei guarda il trilogy...chiamo la segretaria..." Senti mi hai trovato due ragazze e un motel per stanotte? Ho voglia di spassarmela"...poi a lei..." Scusami cara, sono imperdonabile, ho un urgente impegno di lavoro, ci aggiorniamo a domani, dai non prendertela, ti prometto che presto faremo una vacanza alle maldive io e te, dai non tenermi il broncio, lo sai che ti amo, no?"....


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cucciola, lei è acconcia alla bisogna no?
> Eh si lui MI AMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....pensate mi ha appena comperato un trilogy...è ammooreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> Mentre lei guarda il trilogy...chiamo la segretaria..." Senti mi hai trovato due ragazze e un motel per stanotte? Ho voglia di spassarmela"...poi a lei..." Scusami cara, sono imperdonabile, ho un urgente impegno di lavoro, ci aggiorniamo a domani, dai non prendertela, ti prometto che presto faremo una vacanza alle maldive io e te, dai non tenermi il broncio, lo sai che ti amo, no?"....


Sei proprio un fetente! :rotfl:
Comunque il trilogy...è pur sempre il trilogy eh.... *_*


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sei proprio un fetente! :rotfl:
> Comunque il trilogy...è pur sempre il trilogy eh.... *_*


Ti ho solo descritto come vivrei io, se potessi farlo.
Avresti da fare le tue, a convincermi che l'Amore è più importante.
Ti direi, intanto me la spasso...poi si vedrà.


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ho solo descritto come vivrei io, se potessi farlo.
> Avresti da fare le tue, a convincermi che l'Amore è più importante.
> Ti direi, intanto me la spasso...poi si vedrà.


Mah, che dirti, io non ci riuscirei. 
O forse sono una vigliacca che preferisce sognare di avere tanti soldi per levarsi tutti i vizi che vuole, piuttosto che averli davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah, che dirti, io non ci riuscirei.
> O forse sono una vigliacca che preferisce sognare di avere tanti soldi per levarsi tutti i vizi che vuole, piuttosto che averli davvero.


I vizi o i soldi?
Tutto quello che guadagni con il tuo lavoro è tuo, chi te lo può portare via?
Un uomo?


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I vizi o i soldi?
> Tutto quello che guadagni con il tuo lavoro è tuo, chi te lo può portare via?
> Un uomo?


Ma conte, per quanto posso guadagnare...mica avrò mai tanti soldi quanti ne ha il marito di profumodi...:mexican:

Parlavo in via generale...


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedere a Profumodidonna, se c'è ancora, se col marito non hanno in progetto figli o comunque come vede la sua vita col marito fra 10, 20, 30... anni.
> Solo per curiosità.


 
fra 10, 20....30 anni.....dopo tutto questo farò la fine della merini......in manicomio......E comunque attualmente non ho progetti di figli.....non sono pronta.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> fra 10, 20....30 anni.....dopo tutto questo farò la fine della merini......in manicomio......E comunque attualmente non ho progetti di figli.....non sono pronta.


 ma tu sei proprio sicura che è questo quello che vuoi dalla vita?


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tu sei proprio sicura che è questo quello che vuoi dalla vita?


 
Qualcuno ha ben detto...che ho tutto.....ma non ho potuto avere solo una di cosa "amore".........Nel senso reciproco.........ed è questa l'unic cosa che mi tormenta........


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha ben detto...che ho tutto.....ma non ho potuto avere solo una di cosa "amore".........Nel senso reciproco.........ed è questa l'unic cosa che mi tormenta........


 si ma questa è stata una tua scelta....nessuno ti ha obbligata a sposare un uomo che non ami...
e poi l'hai detto tu che lo ha sposato per fare la bella vita...
e cmq dal mio punto di vista ci sono cose più importanti della "bella vita"


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Cari amici....
Lo so probabilmente a 28 anni sto sbagliando tutto......sento parlare le mie coetanee e le trovo lontane anni luce da me....
I soldi....(dopo la mia infanzia difficile) mi appagano.....l'essere adorata da mio marito mi appaga.......Avere tutte le mie voglie soddisfatte sia da un uomo fighissimo e giovane e dalle sua donna.....mi appaga e molto.......Ma qualcuno ripeto a ben scritto che una sola cosa nella vita non si possono comprare......L'amore e probabilmente i sentimenti......per tutto il resto c'è mastercard.....poi fra un paio d'anni so già che tutti i nodi verranno al pettine....che forse non potrò neanche guardarmi allo specchio.....ma nn per le rughe....ma per quanto mi ritroverò sola.......


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Cari amici....
> Lo so probabilmente a 28 anni sto sbagliando tutto......sento parlare le mie coetanee e le trovo lontane anni luce da me....
> I soldi....(dopo la mia infanzia difficile) mi appagano.....l'essere adorata da mio marito mi appaga.......Avere tutte le mie voglie soddisfatte sia da un uomo fighissimo e giovane e dalle sua donna.....mi appaga e molto.......Ma qualcuno ripeto a ben scritto che una sola cosa nella vita non si possono comprare......L'amore e probabilmente i sentimenti......per tutto il resto c'è mastercard.....poi fra un paio d'anni so già che tutti i nodi verranno al pettine....che forse non potrò neanche guardarmi allo specchio.....ma nn per le rughe....ma per quanto mi ritroverò sola.......


 guarda che io ho la tua età........ pensaci ora agli sbagli che stai facendo...magari poi è troppo tardi


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che io ho la tua età........ pensaci ora agli sbagli che stai facendo...magari poi è troppo tardi


Nei miei momenti di lucidità ci penso.......ma poi mi lascio travolgere dalle situazioni......piccanti e non.....


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Nei miei momenti di lucidità ci penso.......ma poi mi lascio travolgere dalle situazioni......piccanti e non.....


 magari dovresti cercare di farli durare di più i tuoi momenti di lucidità


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> magari dovresti cercare di farli durare di più i tuoi momenti di lucidità


 
Ma non riesco a non cadere in tentazione....è più forte di me......


----------



## tenebroso67 (15 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai...cosa credi?
> Anche le donne sai ne sparano tante eh?
> A parole hanno tutti gli uomini del mondo che gli corrono dietro..a parole...ma nei fatti...ricevono anche loro dei sonori due di picche eh?
> Mah...una volta ad una cena...due si sono messe a confrontarsi su quale "porcata" più trasgressiva avevano fatto con un uomo...io mi imbarazzo e guardo ad una terza...che stava anche lei in silenzio...comincio a parlare con lei...poi lei mi fa...portami via di qua...e io...ok...
> ...


Grande lezione.....:up:

mi sa che hai ragione ......quelle che tacciono poi...............ehehehe


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Cari amici....
> Lo so probabilmente a 28 anni sto sbagliando tutto......sento parlare le mie coetanee e le trovo lontane anni luce da me....
> I soldi....(dopo la mia infanzia difficile) mi appagano.....l'essere adorata da mio marito mi appaga.......Avere tutte le mie voglie soddisfatte sia da un uomo fighissimo e giovane e dalle sua donna.....mi appaga e molto.......Ma qualcuno ripeto a ben scritto che una sola cosa nella vita non si possono comprare......L'amore e probabilmente i sentimenti......per tutto il resto c'è mastercard.....poi fra un paio d'anni so già che tutti i nodi verranno al pettine....che forse non potrò neanche guardarmi allo specchio.....ma nn per le rughe....ma per quanto mi ritroverò sola.......


Ma cosa dici su...ma cosa dici su...
Sola? 
Investi bene il tuo tempo...eheheheheehheh...
Ascolta il nonno qua...
Ogni giorno metti via qualcosa per un domani...e intanto vivi alla grande...poi fai il salto...
Intanto spassatela...
Dai su...tu conosci bene...il vacuo dell'esistere no?
NOn sei stupida no?
Comincia a leggere la novelle Justine, fidati qualsiasi dubbio verrà squalificato...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Grande lezione.....:up:
> 
> mi sa che hai ragione ......quelle che tacciono poi...............ehehehe


Ohi, ma a tutt'oggi quelle due pensano di essere le trasgressive eh? QUelle che tacciono, non hanno nulla da mostrare...


----------



## Profumodidonna (15 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici su...ma cosa dici su...
> Sola?
> Investi bene il tuo tempo...eheheheheehheh...
> Ascolta il nonno qua...
> ...


Si è vero me la spasso alla grande.......ma poi?????? Prima o poi i conti con me stessa arriveranno........se cosi nn fosse morirò sazia.....:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Si è vero me la spasso alla grande.......ma poi?????? Prima o poi i conti con me stessa arriveranno........se cosi nn fosse morirò sazia.....:mrgreen:


Non è detto che arrivino, non è detto...non farti fregare da questa assurdità...
Vedi se io potessi farti parlare un'ora con la mia amica che fa la escort, ti mostrebbere a chiarissime lettere che non ci sarà nessun conto...
L'unica cosa: non pentirti mai. Ok?
Per te la giostra gira così.
E se qualcuno ti dice qualcosa...tu rispondi: Invidia? Io posso, voi no.
Per vivere in una certa maniera, bisogna avere i numeri per farlo.


----------



## Profumodidonna (16 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è detto che arrivino, non è detto...non farti fregare da questa assurdità...
> Vedi se io potessi farti parlare un'ora con la mia amica che fa la escort, ti mostrebbere a chiarissime lettere che non ci sarà nessun conto...
> L'unica cosa: non pentirti mai. Ok?
> Per te la giostra gira così.
> ...


 
I miei numeri sono ok.....una 3 abbondante naturalissima.....un bel sedere.....alta 1.75.....mora......e morbida.......:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> I miei numeri sono ok.....una 3 abbondante naturalissima.....un bel sedere.....alta 1.75.....mora......e morbida.......:mrgreen:


Morbida o...languida?
Saresti perfetta...per una certa cosina...e ci sarebbe molto di che divertirsi.
Ma ti conosco troppo poco...
Scrivi di più di te, per favore...


----------



## Profumodidonna (16 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Morbida o...languida?
> Saresti perfetta...per una certa cosina...e ci sarebbe molto di che divertirsi.
> Ma ti conosco troppo poco...
> Scrivi di più di te, per favore...


 
Anche languida.......una gatta!!!!!! nera......"cosina" mmmmmm


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Anche languida.......una gatta!!!!!! nera......"cosina" mmmmmm


No le gatte non vanno decisamente bene...
I conti non mi tornano...
Per sta roba ci vuole una pantera...
L'aura è questa...ci stai?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcHstZPtOaA


----------



## Profumodidonna (16 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No le gatte non vanno decisamente bene...
> I conti non mi tornano...
> Per sta roba ci vuole una pantera...
> L'aura è questa...ci stai?
> ...


 
Languida come una gatta......ma la sensualità e la carica erotica della pantera.....


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2011)

mi hai fatto passare la voglia di scherzare: ma come ti permetti di usare pavese ed una delle sue più profonde e strazianti opere in questo modo indegno?
guarda che qui la sensualità non c'entra un piffero.
sacrilegio


----------



## sola (16 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> I miei numeri sono ok.....una 3 abbondante naturalissima.....un bel sedere.....alta 1.75.....mora......e morbida.......:mrgreen:



Ammazza aho......

porta pazienza...ma cosi tante str****te in un post solo 
non li ho mai lette


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2011)

28 anni, sposata con un uomo di 48, quindi suppongo che tu sia senza amici o amiche della tua età oltretutto.  Io conosco ragazze della tua età, magari non hanno il pacco di soldi di tuo marito, questo no, ma quelle che conosco hanno un pacco di soldi loro (mica male essere il fabbro della prpria vita senza dipendere da nessuno), con vite diverse e più o meno travagliate.
Il benessere se non è proprio, frutto del proprio lavoro, non è benessere, perchè  come ben sai il benessere degli altri va e viene, il tuo resta se hai la volontà da farlo rimanere.
Ti faccio un bel esempio, se tuo marito non impazzisse per te come pensi, ma scoprisse tra anni di avere un male incurabile e non aveste figli...ecco potresti trovarti dopo con una quantità di debiti impressionanti senza sapere che ci fossero, perchè i furbi così si comportano, perchè ci si mangia sempre tutto quello che si ha nel piatto quando si sa che la cena sta per arrivare alla fine...pur di non dare niente a nessuno.
Tu vivi in uno stato di benessere attuale, se vuoi gustatelo, ma considera che tu adesso trasgredisci solo perchè anche se hai avuto una infanzia travagliata hai deciso di avere una vita povera di qualcosa, pur di avere la sostanza sei venuta a patti a 23 anni, una età in cui non dovresti venire a patti con niente o nessuno!!
Ma io non sono nessuno per dirti questo, io ho avuto una vita bellissima e quindi posso scegliere oppure no?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> 28 anni, sposata con un uomo di 48, quindi suppongo che tu sia senza amici o amiche della tua età oltretutto. Io conosco ragazze della tua età, magari non hanno il pacco di soldi di tuo marito, questo no, ma quelle che conosco hanno un pacco di soldi loro (mica male essere il fabbro della prpria vita senza dipendere da nessuno), con vite diverse e più o meno travagliate.
> Il benessere se non è proprio, frutto del proprio lavoro, non è benessere, perchè come ben sai il benessere degli altri va e viene, il tuo resta se hai la volontà da farlo rimanere.
> Ti faccio un bel esempio, se tuo marito non impazzisse per te come pensi, ma scoprisse tra anni di avere un male incurabile e non aveste figli...ecco potresti trovarti dopo con una quantità di debiti impressionanti senza sapere che ci fossero, perchè i furbi così si comportano, perchè ci si mangia sempre tutto quello che si ha nel piatto quando si sa che la cena sta per arrivare alla fine...pur di non dare niente a nessuno.
> Tu vivi in uno stato di benessere attuale, se vuoi gustatelo, ma considera che tu adesso trasgredisci solo perchè anche se hai avuto una infanzia travagliata hai deciso di avere una vita povera di qualcosa, pur di avere la sostanza sei venuta a patti a 23 anni, una età in cui non dovresti venire a patti con niente o nessuno!!
> Ma io non sono nessuno per dirti questo, io ho avuto una vita bellissima e quindi posso scegliere oppure no?


Daniele la realta'e'questa,io ne conosco una di 30,marito piu'vecchio di me,amante,etc,troppo differenza d'eta provoca casino,prima o poi.


----------



## aristocat (16 Aprile 2011)

Vabbè Profumodidonna ma perchè ci hai rinunciato a lottare per questo amore? è proprio una "missione impossibile"?


----------



## aristocat (16 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele la realta'e'questa,io ne conosco una di 30,marito piu'vecchio di me,amante,etc,*troppo differenza d'eta provoca casino,*prima o poi.


Dai, Lothar, non sempre... a me è capitato di provare sentimenti veri, profondi per persone anche molto più grandi. Ho visto in loro una _grandezza_ non solo d'età
non mi vergogno di dirlo...


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dai, Lothar, non sempre... a me è capitato di provare sentimenti veri, profondi per persone anche molto più grandi. Ho visto in loro una _grandezza_ non solo d'età
> non mi vergogno di dirlo...


ma alla lunga crea seri problemi e diventa una situazione inaccettabile.
La realtà è che ogni tanto ci si dovrebbe fermare e pensare che la vita e solo una e se la si sputtana in cazzate...poi si morirà pensando di non aver fatto nulla di nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dai, Lothar, non sempre... a me è capitato di provare sentimenti veri, profondi per persone anche molto più grandi. Ho visto in loro una _grandezza_ non solo d'età
> non mi vergogno di dirlo...


Quoto:up:


----------



## Massimo meridio (16 Aprile 2011)

Con lingerie o senza lingerie? :dance:


----------



## Giolovegio (16 Aprile 2011)

Piano piano sto scoprendo ke almeno la metà dei post inseriti in questo forum sono x "sfruculiare"............insomma uomini ke si fingono donne raccontando storie non vere............ma il brutto è ke non succede solo su questo forum ma un po in tutto internet.
Siamo alla frutta


----------



## Profumodidonna (16 Aprile 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> Piano piano sto scoprendo ke almeno la metà dei post inseriti in questo forum sono x "sfruculiare"............insomma uomini ke si fingono donne raccontando storie non vere............ma il brutto è ke non succede solo su questo forum ma un po in tutto internet.
> Siamo alla frutta


Ancoooora???ma io sn una donna cavolo!!!!!!!


----------



## Profumodidonna (16 Aprile 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Ammazza aho......
> 
> porta pazienza...ma cosi tante str****te in un post solo
> non li ho mai lette


Invidia


----------



## Giolovegio (16 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Ancoooora???ma io sn una donna cavolo!!!!!!!


 :mexican:.....ecco sei caduto nel tranello:rotfl:una vera donna se ne sarebbe fregata del mio commento:blank:


----------



## Profumodidonna (16 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vabbè Profumodidonna ma perchè ci hai rinunciato a lottare per questo amore? è proprio una "missione impossibile"?


 Il mio amore impossibile non mi ha scelta..... anche le belle prendono grosse cantonate!!!!


----------



## Profumodidonna (16 Aprile 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> :mexican:.....ecco sei caduto nel tranello:rotfl:una vera donna se ne sarebbe fregata del mio commento:blank:


Ma smettila!!! Via!!!!


----------



## Giolovegio (16 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Ma smettila!!! Via!!!!


 :up:sgamato


----------



## sola (16 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Invidia


No...

pietà...


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2011)

*Insomma*

Son stati scritti 448 post per cosa?Un triangolo poco più....senza nessuna descrizione dell'amplesso....nessuno schiffo con il pisello....mhaaa!!!


----------



## gas (18 Aprile 2011)

sola ha detto:


> No...
> 
> pietà...


b r a v a ! ! !


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Invidia


 Invidia de che???????????


----------



## Amoremio (18 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Invidia de che???????????



ma come di che?

a parte lui è evidente che poche altre in questo forum hanno
bellezza e una terza

ma probabilmente intendeva anche stimolare una competizione in cui le utenti decidano di dichiarare le loro caratteristiche fisiche 
altezza
capelli
taglia di reggiseno
valutazione del lato b
almeno per cominciare :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma come di che?
> 
> a parte lui è evidente che poche altre in questo forum hanno
> bellezza e *una terza*
> ...


Effettivamente io la terza non ce l'ho...:unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (18 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Effettivamente io la terza non ce l'ho...:unhappy:


e gliela invidi? 
me sa de no


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e gliela invidi?
> me sa de no


Ovviamente no....chettecredi....:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (18 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ovviamente no....chettecredi....:carneval:


ma lui pensa che una terza susciti invidia

se è felice così .....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma lui pensa che una terza susciti invidia
> 
> se è felice così .....


 
Io ho la quarta!

pappappero pappappero! :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma lui pensa che una terza susciti invidia
> 
> se è felice così .....


Che poi pesa pure ...... o no ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ho la quarta!
> 
> pappappero pappappero! :rotfl:


scopa :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scopa :mrgreen:


 
eh... magari.....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> eh... magari.....


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma lui pensa che una terza susciti invidia
> 
> se è felice così .....


E vabbè, lasciamole 'sta convinzione! Oh, del resto non voglio avere scrupoli...se dopo un due di picche ha fatto questo poco, non oso immaginare se davvero si convincesse che nessuno la invidia!!


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma come di che?
> 
> a parte lui è evidente che poche altre in questo forum hanno
> bellezza e una terza
> ...


 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....................giusto!


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi pesa pure ...... o no ? :mrgreen:


Oh ma ti sei fissato??

Le mie non pesano...sono leggiadre e delicate! :ar:


quintina ha detto:


> eh... magari.....


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

















Quoto.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Aprile 2011)

Non stò scherzando, sapevo che...un seno grande può portare a problemi alla schiena, alla postura e via di seguito...o no ? 

Pe una volta che faccio il serio........:mrgreen:

Comincio a non sopportavve più.....


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Non stò scherzando, sapevo che...un seno grande può portare a problemi alla schiena, alla postura e via di seguito...o no ? *
> 
> Pe una volta che faccio il serio........:mrgreen:
> 
> *Comincio a non sopportavve più*.....


Provare per credere. :carneval:

Comunque a volte succede...a me non succede...



*Non è vero....ci adori...:carneval:*


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Non stò scherzando, sapevo che...un seno grande può portare a problemi alla schiena, alla postura e via di seguito...o no ? *
> 
> Pe una volta che faccio il serio........:mrgreen:
> 
> Comincio a non sopportavve più.....


 
Confermo:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (18 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non stò scherzando, sapevo che...un seno grande può portare a problemi alla schiena, alla postura e via di seguito...o no ?
> 
> Pe una volta che faccio il serio........:mrgreen:
> 
> Comincio a non sopportavve più.....


sì, può succedere
ma non certo per una 3^ e nemmeno per una 4^

può capitare, per quanto ne so, da una 5^ (raramente e il relazione ad altri parametri che comprendono anche altezza e struttura ossea) in su
in certe situazioni, di accertata necessità,  la mastoplastica riduttiva te la passa il ssn


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì, può succedere
> ma non certo per una 3^ e nemmeno per una 4^
> 
> può capitare, per quanto ne so, da una 5^ (raramente e il relazione ad altri parametri che comprendono anche altezza e struttura ossea) in su
> in certe situazioni, di accertata necessità,  la mastoplastica riduttiva te la passa il ssn


E gettare al vento tanto bendidio?? Sentire ste cose mi fa stare male... :mrgreen:


----------



## Profumodidonna (18 Aprile 2011)

quanta invidia...Ma perchè criticarmi pure perchè mi sono descritta....Oh mamma mia!!!!!!


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> quanta invidia...Ma perchè criticarmi pure perchè mi sono descritta....Oh mamma mia!!!!!!



Per me sei come il panda per il WWF, tranquilla!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me sei come il panda per il WWF, tranquilla!


Il Panda ha le occhiaie....e le occhiaie in genere...........


----------



## Amoremio (18 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il Panda ha le occhiaie....e le occhiaie in genere...........


mica tanto

si sa che il panda rischia l'estinzione perchè tromba poco :carneval:


----------



## Sabina (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mica tanto
> 
> si sa che il panda rischia l'estinzione perchè tromba poco :carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2011)

Oh, che c'è contro il Panda??? E' il mio animale preferito...è esattamente come me!!! Pacioso e tromba poco, lo capisco benissimo!!!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mica tanto
> 
> si sa che il panda rischia l'estinzione perchè tromba poco :carneval:


E si ammazza di seghe.....ufff....se mi lasciavi finire la frase...... :mrgreen:


Quindi, sottotitolato alla pagina 777 per i diversamente capenti, il concetto è:

Profumodidonna si ammazza di seghe.......


Che faticaccia.....certe volte trovo tutto molto difficile :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (18 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E si ammazza di seghe.....ufff....se mi lasciavi finire la frase...... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Quindi, sottotitolato alla pagina 777 per i diversamente capenti, il concetto è:
> ...


 
comunque pare che al panda facciano bene i film porno

e profumo se ne sta facendo uno in solitaria "pro domo sua"


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mica tanto
> 
> si sa che il panda rischia l'estinzione perchè tromba poco :carneval:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mica tanto
> 
> si sa che il panda rischia l'estinzione perchè tromba poco :carneval:


 :up:


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2011)

*Profumo*

:rotfl:Son 1.92...per 93 kg....gioco a calcio 2 volte alla settimana...non son"Morbido"....e il mio lato C e fra i 21 ed i 23......brizzolato....ed la mia terza sfiora i 190....:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Son 1.92...per 93 kg....gioco a calcio 2 volte alla settimana...non son"Morbido"....*e il mio lato C e fra i 21 ed i 23*......brizzolato....ed la mia terza sfiora i 190....:rotfl:


A me a "riposo"...figurt'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2011)

*Stermin*

No il mio non riposo mai....:rotfl:sempre pronto intervento...meglio del 113....non che ci voglia molto eh....:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Aprile 2011)

Bhé dipende dall'offerta ... qui in paese potresti giocare solo al 118 :rotfl:


----------



## Profumodidonna (20 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me sei come il panda per il WWF, tranquilla!


 
Grazie kid


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> *No il mio non riposo mai....*:rotfl:sempre pronto intervento...meglio del 113....non che ci voglia molto eh....:carneval:


 niente.....inarrivabile:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E chissenefrega se l'uomo gode da morire eh. Non sei una donna?



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

Profumodidonna ha detto:


> Grazie kid


 forse non hai colto il sarcasmo dell'affermazione di kid....


----------

